# Finita



## Sole (30 Maggio 2012)

Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.

Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.

Ho provato ad abbracciare un'idea di rapporto diverso, più libero... pensando di aver chiuso per sempre con l'amore e il desiderio di esclusività. Illudendomi che una vita da traditrice seriale potesse aiutarmi a reggere il peso che ogni tanto avvertivo nel mio matrimonio. E che, per quanto criticabile, il mio fosse un equilibrio soddisfacente.

Non lo era. L'ho capito piano piano, negli ultimi mesi. La vita della traditrice non fa per me. Ma io nel mio matrimonio non riesco più a stare senza tradire, senza allontanarmi, senza avere la testa perennemente altrove.
E ho capito adesso che questo non è il rapporto di coppia che voglio.

Io voglio avere la possibilità di credere ancora in un amore limpido e trasparente, senza tradimenti e sotterfugi. Voglio vivere alla luce del sole accanto a un compagno da stimare, da amare e rispettare totalmente. Con cui essere finalmente sincera.

Io e mio marito, quindi, ci separiamo. E' stata dura, durissima. Lo è ancora. Lui soffre molto, io mi sento responsabile nei confronti dei miei figli e di me stessa. Ci abbracciamo, piangiamo, parliamo, come abbiamo sempre fatto. Lui ha perfino trovato un'altra donna con cui distrarsi in questo periodo assurdo... e la serenità che provo mentre mi parla di lei è la conferma del fatto che, a parte un enorme affetto, forse della coppia che pensavamo di essere non è rimasto proprio nulla.

Ho paura, paura di affrontare la solitudine e l'incertezza. Ma rispetto a due anni fa mi sento una roccia... e questo mi aiuta a restare serena, nonostante tutto.

Ok, volevo solo dare un finale alla mia storia. Bene o male è un anno e mezzo che scrivo qui sopra... e mi sembrava giusto esprimermi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

devi essere fiera di te perché hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa e, secondo me, sana .in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro ...da quello che ho capito per i figli continuerete ad essere buoni genitori e questo dovrebbe darti serenità


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Non posso che quotare in pieno Minerva.
A quella decisione di sei arrivata di testa e di cuore, non d'istinto, quindi è sicuramente la decisione giusta, qualsiasi cosa accada.


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> devi essere fiera di te perché hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa e, secondo me, sana .in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro ...da quello che ho capito per i figli continuerete ad essere buoni genitori e questo dovrebbe darti serenità


Grazie Minerva.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

non posso che quotare Minerva!

sei una donna in gamba sole...e già sai come la penso! 
un bacio


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> devi essere fiera di te perché hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa e, secondo me, sana .in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro ...da quello che ho capito per i figli continuerete ad essere buoni genitori e questo dovrebbe darti serenità


 Quoto!

Rinnovo il mio "in bocca al lupo"


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non posso che quotare in pieno Minerva.
> A quella decisione di sei arrivata di testa e di cuore, non d'istinto, quindi è sicuramente la decisione giusta, qualsiasi cosa accada.


Speriamo Monsieur.

Oggi sono davvero sicura e salda in questa decisione. Il pensiero però va ai nostri figli, ovviamente. Spero che il fatto di essere in buoni rapporti con mio marito li aiuti a superare. Il senso di colpa c'è comunque. E il senso di fallimento anche, inutile negarlo.


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non posso che quotare Minerva!
> 
> sei una donna in gamba sole...e già sai come la penso!
> un bacio





Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Rinnovo il mio "in bocca al lupo"


Grazie ragazze.


----------



## Fabry (30 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...



Per me hai fatto la scelta giusta, ce la farai sicuramente, un grandissimo in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2012)

Sei una donna in gamba e hai da sempre tutta ld mia stima. Un abbraccio


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2012)

Il senso di fallimento è duro, e rimarrà, purtroppo, a lungo. 
Non potrebbe essere altrimenti.

Ma la paura della solitudine e dell'incertezza... svanirà, un pò alla volta, con le nuove abitudini, le nuove routine, con lo scoprire che ce la si può fare tranquillamente anche così.
Con lo scoprire un nuovo senso di leggerezza, allontanandosi da quello che ci stringeva come una morsa.

Ci sono sicuramente cose belle nel futuro. Arriveranno.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Speriamo Monsieur.
> 
> Oggi sono davvero sicura e salda in questa decisione. Il pensiero però va ai nostri figli, ovviamente. Spero che il fatto di essere in buoni rapporti con mio marito li aiuti a superare. Il senso di colpa c'è comunque. E il senso di fallimento anche, inutile negarlo.


Attenzione ad una cosa: i sensi di colpa nei confronti dei figli sono pericolosissimi perchè rischiano di zerbinarti  davanti a loro (anche in modo sottile e non evidente). Usate quindi entrambi il buonsenso che consiste tanto nel non usare i figli per ferirsi a vicenda (e tu non mi sembri proprio il tipo) quanto nel non lasciarsi usare da loro attraverso i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Leda (31 Maggio 2012)

Hai tutto il mio appoggio e la mia stima, Sole.
Per la decisione presa e per la limpidezza con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua scelta con noi. 
Ti auguro veramente il meglio, e sono certa che il senso di fallimento che adesso avverti svanirà pian piano.
Indirettamente, stai dando un messaggio di grande valore ai tuoi figli. Vedila anche così. E' importante credere in qualcosa, e non solo vivere di compromessi.

Ti abbraccio, e ti sono vicina spiritualmente.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...




ti ammiro.....
ti ho sempre ammirata..sei stata coerente con te stessa nonostante il prezzo che andrai a pagare...
perchè c'è sempre un prezzo per la serenità...
molte persone fanno finta di nulla e proseguono con gli occhi bendati...tu invece no..
nemmeno io forse avrei il coraggio...non so..
sei grande,meravigliosa...e una persona come te non può che meritarsi le cose migliori...
hai combattuto...la tua decisione è stata frutto di riflessioni e sofferenze...
un bacio grande...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Un abbraccio Cara Sole.
Ti auguro di trovare l'amore che cerchi, un traditore o tradito, sapranno sempre a parere mio godersi la persona che saprà farli innamorare.
Forse ora dirò parole in più, ma sono il solito testa di bip, quindi..... Nessuno e ripeto nessuno deve colpevolizzarsi di qualcosa, deve soltanto cercare di non  ricommettere gli stessi sbagli, se sbagli ci sono stati.


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, pero' secondo me meglio questa via che quella di prendere e prendersi per il culo...

e trovo che l'insoddisfazione che si provi nel perseguire il tradimento sia comune a tutti anche se non lo ammettono e se la raccontano...

brava..


----------



## Indeciso (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.Ho provato ad abbracciare un'idea di rapporto diverso, più libero... pensando di aver chiuso per sempre con l'amore e il desiderio di esclusività. Illudendomi che una vita da traditrice seriale potesse aiutarmi a reggere il peso che ogni tanto avvertivo nel mio matrimonio. E che, per quanto criticabile, il mio fosse un equilibrio soddisfacente.Non lo era. L'ho capito piano piano, negli ultimi mesi. La vita della traditrice non fa per me. Ma io nel mio matrimonio non riesco più a stare senza tradire, senza allontanarmi, senza avere la testa perennemente altrove.E ho capito adesso che questo non è il rapporto di coppia che voglio.Io voglio avere la possibilità di credere ancora in un amore limpido e trasparente, senza tradimenti e sotterfugi. Voglio vivere alla luce del sole accanto a un compagno da stimare, da amare e rispettare totalmente. Con cui essere finalmente sincera.Io e mio marito, quindi, ci separiamo. E' stata dura, durissima. Lo è ancora. Lui soffre molto, io mi sento responsabile nei confronti dei miei figli e di me stessa. Ci abbracciamo, piangiamo, parliamo, come abbiamo sempre fatto. Lui ha perfino trovato un'altra donna con cui distrarsi in questo periodo assurdo... e la serenità che provo mentre mi parla di lei è la conferma del fatto che, a parte un enorme affetto, forse della coppia che pensavamo di essere non è rimasto proprio nulla.Ho paura, paura di affrontare la solitudine e l'incertezza. Ma rispetto a due anni fa mi sento una roccia... e questo mi aiuta a restare serena, nonostante tuttk, volevo solo dare un finale alla mia storia. Bene o male è un anno e mezzo che scrivo qui sopra... e mi sembrava giusto esprimermi.


Hai tutta la mia stima....ora capisco tante cose....in bocca la lupo


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

cara Sole, troverai quello che desideri
mi dispiace molto per la separazione, tuttavia non vi state facendo la guerra e questo è molto importante per tutti

pensavo...tradire e tornare a casa: forse alla fine ci si accorge che non c'è più la "casa" in cui tornare


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Sole, troverai quello che desideri
> mi dispiace molto per la separazione, tuttavia non vi state facendo la guerra e questo è molto importante per tutti
> 
> pensavo...tradire e tornare a casa: forse alla fine ci si accorge che non c'è più la "casa" in cui tornare


speriamo che la chiara sto tread avra' l'istinto de non aprirlo...

che qualcuno l'avvisi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Forse ora ti senti confusa, stai comunque sormontando l'ostacolo più grande. Il resto magari non sarà semplice, ma sarà solo nelle tue mani.

Auguri.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Da quanto hai sempre scritto traspare un'intelligenza emozionale di altissimo livello e nient'affatto comune, sempre saldamente unita all'amore ed all'istinto di protezione per la tua famiglia.

Non ho dubbi che la tua scelta sia ben ponderata.

Auguri!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Sole, capisco perfettamente le tue paure, ma ce la farai, non temere per i tuoi figli, proprio per quell'enorme affetto. Ti sono vicina, con tutto il cuore. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Flavia (31 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> devi essere fiera di te perché hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa e, secondo me, sana .in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro ...da quello che ho capito per i figli continuerete ad essere buoni genitori e questo dovrebbe darti serenità


non posso che quotare la risposta di Minerva
Sole sei una donna molto coraggiosa


----------



## elena_ (31 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non posso che quotare la risposta di Minerva
> Sole sei una donna molto coraggiosa


Coraggiosa, onesta e lucida.
E certe decisioni, quando si è genitori, non si possono prendere d'impulso, ma ci vuole tempo.
Io lo sto vivendo personalmente, anche se dalla prospettiva opposta, e mi tremano ugualmente le vene dei polsi.
Un abbraccio viruale, ma forte.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2012)

*Mi*

Mi spiace....sai che ho avuto sempre forti perplessità riguardo la tua storia....!Avrei voluto sbagliare!!


----------



## lunaiena (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...




Mi spiace non devono essere scelte facili .....
Ma da quanto hai scoperto che lui aveva già trovato un'altra donna?

Cioè dopo tutto quello che hai sempre detto di aver fatto per tenere in piedi il vostro matrimonio ....
Allora io nei tuoi panni se mi ritrovassi a fare la trioetta con molti per vendicarmi di ciò che mi è stato fatto e poi mi trovo un marito che dimostra di essere geloso .....ma nel frattempo si trova un nuovo divertimento col cavolo che parliamo ,ci abbracciamo....e rimaniamo in buoni rapporti o almeno lo farei solo per i figli per il resto anchè io lo avrei mandato a cagare ....


----------



## melania (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Tu hai la serenità di chi sa di aver fatto la scelta giusta. E anche se dispiace, non c'altro da fare o da dire.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spiace non devono essere scelte facili .....
> Ma da quanto hai scoperto che lui aveva già trovato un'altra donna?
> 
> Cioè dopo tutto quello che hai sempre detto di aver fatto per tenere in piedi il vostro matrimonio ....
> Allora io nei tuoi panni se mi ritrovassi a fare la trioetta con molti per vendicarmi di ciò che mi è stato fatto e poi mi trovo un marito che dimostra di essere geloso .....ma nel frattempo si trova un nuovo divertimento col cavolo che parliamo ,ci abbracciamo....e rimaniamo in buoni rapporti o almeno lo farei solo per i figli per il resto anchè io lo avrei mandato a cagare ....


magnato pesante?

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2012)

...il titolo mi ha fatto trasalire, ma ne avevo già sentore.
Lo sai Sole che ti ho sempre ammirato molto anch'io e mi sei stata d'aiuto varie volte grazie alla tua sensibilità e alla tua capacità di ragionamento.
Dire che sono dispiaciutissima è dir poco...pensavo proprio che il vostro matrimonio potesse salvarsi.
Il fatto che tuo marito abbia pensato a "distrarsi" in questo vostro periodo così delicato mi fa un po' cascare le braccia, lo ammetto.
So che ne uscirai vittoriosa, non subito, ma ne uscirai.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2012)

Vi ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, davvero. Potrà sembrarvi strano, ma mi aiutano tanto.

Grazie!


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spiace non devono essere scelte facili .....
> *Ma da quanto hai scoperto che lui aveva già trovato un'altra donna?
> *
> Cioè dopo tutto quello che hai sempre detto di aver fatto per tenere in piedi il vostro matrimonio ....
> Allora io nei tuoi panni se mi ritrovassi a fare la trioetta con molti per vendicarmi di ciò che mi è stato fatto e poi mi trovo un marito che dimostra di essere geloso .....ma nel frattempo si trova un nuovo divertimento col cavolo che parliamo ,ci abbracciamo....e rimaniamo in buoni rapporti o almeno lo farei solo per i figli per il resto anchè io lo avrei mandato a cagare ....


Ha trovato un'altra in queste ultime settimane, cioè da quando le cose sono precipitate. L'avevo intuito, ma solo dopo la decisione di separarci lui me l'ha confermato.
Credo che sia un modo per distrarsi, per appoggiarsi a qualcuno. Non mi sento di biasimarlo, sinceramente. E anche se fosse da biasimare, io non mi sento la persona adatta a farlo.

In noi non c'è ombra di risentimento e questo mi pare positivo per i nostri figli. Io non ho mai provato rabbia nei suoi confronti, a parte quando ho saputo che mi aveva tradito. Nè, lo ribadisco, l'ho mai tradito per vendetta.


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Attenzione ad una cosa: i sensi di colpa nei confronti dei figli sono pericolosissimi perchè rischiano di zerbinarti  davanti a loro (anche in modo sottile e non evidente). Usate quindi entrambi il buonsenso che consiste tanto nel non usare i figli per ferirsi a vicenda (e tu non mi sembri proprio il tipo) quanto nel non lasciarsi usare da loro attraverso i sensi di colpa.


La penso come te.


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole,

dopo tanti tira e malla ... sono arrivata alla tua stessa conclusione

ti capisco benissimo ...

non si può rinunciare ad una visione di vita ...

un abbraccio forte

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> topo tanti tira e malla ... sono arrivata alla tua stessa conclusione
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E non si può assumere quella altrui!
Pur di farsi andar bene la minestra...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> E non si può assumere quella altrui!
> Pur di farsi andar bene la minestra...:up::up::up::up:


Che t'e' successo per aver confessato robe che altri dicono da secoli?

L'infermiera co' la pillolina stavolta e' stata puntuale?

ahahahahah


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> E non si può assumere quella altrui!
> Pur di farsi andar bene la minestra...:up::up::up::up:


Ciao Conte 

non andrà mai bene ...

e come gettare delle perle ai maiali ...


sienne


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> dopo tanti tira e malla ... sono arrivata alla tua stessa conclusione
> 
> ...


Non so se sia una visione di vita Sienne... forse non si può rinunciare all'idea di amare davvero qualcuno. Ci si può provare quando magari si è molto delusi. Io ho davvero creduto di poter vivere senza più amare. Ma la differenza è tra vivere e sopravvivere, alla fine.


----------



## geko (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so se sia una visione di vita Sienne... forse non si può rinunciare all'idea di amare davvero qualcuno. Ci si può provare quando magari si è molto delusi. *Io ho davvero creduto di poter vivere senza più amare. Ma la differenza è tra vivere e sopravvivere, alla fine.*


Ho letto il tuo thread e non ho potuto fare a meno di vedere un collegamento con la decisione a cui è giunta anche Lei, alla fine. Certo, avete fatto percorsi molto diversi, le motivazioni sono differenti, da quel poco che ho capito della tua storia... 
Ma il neretto è esattamente quello che ha detto anche Lei. Sto assistendo ad un grande cambiamento... è come se all'improvviso avesse trovato la forza di essere di nuovo se stessa. 
La tua è stata una scelta molto coraggiosa, non è la più semplice, certo... ma ti fa molto onore. Ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo, di cuore.


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so se sia una visione di vita Sienne... forse non si può rinunciare all'idea di amare davvero qualcuno. Ci si può provare quando magari si è molto delusi. *Io ho davvero creduto di poter vivere senza più amare.* Ma la differenza è tra vivere e sopravvivere, alla fine.



Sole, leggendo l'evidenziato ho bisogno di farti una domanda:
l'amore si è dissolto a poco a poco dopo che l'immagine di lui si era disgregata a seguito dei suoi tradimenti, o vacillava già da prima?
Grazie se mi risponderai.


----------



## Spider (31 Maggio 2012)

...Sole, Sole...
Sole la Rossa...

per una donna come te non deve essere facile neanche una decisione come questa...
come vedi, i nostri commenti ti appoggiano, ti sostengono...
Sei sempre stata coerente Sole, anche nella tua sofferenza...
e niente di più si può dire ad un "combattente fiero e valoroso" quale sei.

Hai lottato per la verità, quella tua e di nessun altro, per una tua specifica sete di sincerità.
i modi per trovarla questa verità sono stati molti... vorrei anch'io esser come te.

Leggo in quello che scrivi un fondo di sofferenza...la vita non è...

è forse un sintomo delle persone "migliori", capire alla fine che 
comunque qualsiasi scelta si faccia, in fondo si soffre?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Sole, Sole...
> Sole la Rossa...
> 
> per una donna come te non deve essere facile neanche una decisione come questa...
> ...




Mi permetto di dire il mio pensiero in proposito, Tutti sappiamo a priori quali siano le cose giuste, ma ci vuole tempo, ci vuole coraggio, ci vogliono quelle condizioni e quelle coincidenze che nel tempo fanno uscire la verità, e cioè quel desiderio di potersi guardare d'avanti uno specchio e stare bene con se stessi.


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]Mi permetto di dire il mio pensiero in proposito, Tutti sappiamo a priori quali siano le cose giuste, ma ci vuole tempo, ci vuole coraggio, ci vogliono quelle condizioni e quelle coincidenze che nel tempo fanno uscire la verità, e cioè quel desiderio di potersi guardare d'avanti uno specchio e stare bene con se stessi.


In quelle condizioni e coincidenze che citi ci vedo bene anche la controparte che spessissimo da' una bella mano a prendere delle decisioni in maniera "spintanea"...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In quelle condizioni e coincidenze che citi ci vedo bene anche la controparte che spessissimo da' una bella mano a prendere delle decisioni in maniera "spintanea"...
> 
> ahahahah


Beh pensa che bella botta quando magari tu scopri certe verità de la to dona...e Ultimo ti ride dietro...dicendoti...ahahahahahahahahaha....xè putana anca la tua...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## Sole (1 Giugno 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, leggendo l'evidenziato ho bisogno di farti una domanda:
> l'amore si è dissolto a poco a poco dopo che l'immagine di lui si era disgregata a seguito dei suoi tradimenti, o vacillava già da prima?
> Grazie se mi risponderai.


Lì per lì ho creduto che fosse per i suoi tradimenti. E diciamo che una grossa mano l'hanno data. Soprattutto mi hanno stimolata a prendere gradualmente le distanze da lui.

Ora, ragionando a mente fredda, capisco che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei problemi già da prima. Forse però se lui avesse deciso di affrontarli con me anzichè tradirmi li avremmo risolti.

Il tradimento ha creato una frattura, mi ha strappata da lui. Anche se non provavo più rabbia e dolore camminavo da sola... l'avevo lasciato indietro. E non ci siamo più ritrovati purtroppo.

Spero di aver risposto correttamente alla domanda


----------



## Sole (1 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Sole, Sole...
> Sole la Rossa...
> 
> per una donna come te non deve essere facile neanche una decisione come questa...
> ...


Purtroppo in situazioni come questa una parte di sofferenza è inevitabile, sì. Diciamo che il mio lutto l'ho elaborato tempo fa, quindi oggi mi trovo abbastanza serena, nonostante tutto. Per mio marito non è così invece. E dico la verità, mi pesa più la sofferenza che questa scelta procura agli altri.

Eh, mi piacerebbe essere rossa come Tori... purtroppo sono banalmente castana invece.

Grazie, a te e a tutti


----------



## ferita (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...



Vorrei avere il tuo coraggio, ma i pesi sulla mia bilancia non pendono per il momento solo da una parte.
A conti fatti ancora non mi conviene dargli un calcio nel culo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Vorrei avere il tuo coraggio, ma i pesi sulla mia bilancia non pendono per il momento solo da una parte.
> A conti fatti ancora non mi conviene dargli un calcio nel culo.


Ecco brava.
Stesso ragionamento di mia moglie. No?
Solo che lei dice...che se arriva quel giorno se ne va lei no?

E hai ragione perchè nei rapporti umani sono così...
Se io sto sopportando una situazione sto facendo buon viso a cattiva sorte.
Sto mangiando la minestra perchè NON POSSO saltar la finestra.

Se arriva quel giorno...in cui...POSSO e anzi MI CONVIENE...

Non un minuto di più.

Capì?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lì per lì ho creduto che fosse per i suoi tradimenti. E diciamo che una grossa mano l'hanno data. Soprattutto mi hanno stimolata a prendere gradualmente le distanze da lui.
> 
> Ora, ragionando a mente fredda, capisco che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei problemi già da prima. Forse però se lui avesse deciso di affrontarli con me anzichè tradirmi li avremmo risolti.
> 
> ...


Ma cara Sole...mi pare che tu avessi sempre scritto che tu ti sei allontanata da lui, delusa dal suo comportamento.
Poi hai detto che adesso lui finalmente sarebbe pronto a vivere una storia d'amore con te ed era tutto attacato a te, ma che tu ti eri allontanata da lui e che ti dispiaceva vederlo soffrire così quando ti prendevi degli spazi tutti tuoi.
Poi adesso dici che hai scoperto che lui ha un'altra, ma come spiegare allora l'attaccamento morboso a te se ha un'altra? 

Comunque penso che se finalmente potrai stare da sola, finalmente potrai vivere completamente camminando con le tue gambe.

Mi pare logico separarsi quando questa azione è necessaria per permettere a due persone di fare finalmente la vita che vogliono fare senza pestarsi continuamente i piedi...

Poi da quel che si capisce se tu sei così serena nei confronti suoi, anche se ha un'altra , significa che hai capito che non sei più innamorata di lui, e che gli vuoi bene semplicemente perchè sei cresciuta assieme a lui, e insieme ne avete viste tante...

Quello che non mi spiego è...come puoi...rinunciare a lui...come partner sessuale, dato che hai sempre detto che il miglior sesso lo hai fatto con lui...e che a te il sesso, come momento ricreativo e ludico ti piace tanto e ti dà tanto...

Magari, chi lo sa, dopo la separazione riuscirete a frequentarvi come amanti no?

Non sarebbe una brutta idea no?
Ma un passaggio ulteriore ad una nuova dimensione interrazionale no?


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh pensa che bella botta quando magari tu scopri certe verità de la to dona...e Ultimo ti ride dietro...dicendoti...ahahahahahahahahaha....xè putana anca la tua...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


d'accordo, siamo intesi...

sara' il primo a saperlo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## ferita (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava.
> Stesso ragionamento di mia moglie. No?
> Solo che lei dice...che se arriva quel giorno se ne va lei no?
> 
> ...



Se arriva quel giorno...non un minuto in più


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cara Sole...mi pare che tu avessi sempre scritto che tu ti sei allontanata da lui, delusa dal suo comportamento.
> Poi hai detto che adesso lui finalmente sarebbe pronto a vivere una storia d'amore con te ed era tutto attacato a te, ma che tu ti eri allontanata da lui e che ti dispiaceva vederlo soffrire così quando ti prendevi degli spazi tutti tuoi.
> Poi adesso dici che hai scoperto che lui ha un'altra, ma come spiegare allora l'attaccamento morboso a te se ha un'altra?
> 
> ...


è un dubbio che francamente potevi anche tenerti e che sottolinea il fatto che , secondo me, non hai capito nulla di sole.


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un dubbio che francamente potevi anche tenerti e che sottolinea il fatto che , secondo me, non hai capito nulla di sole.


esatto! stavo per scrivere una roba più cattiva ma fortunatamente mi hai preceduta!


----------



## elena_ (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cara Sole...mi pare che tu avessi sempre scritto che tu ti sei allontanata da lui, delusa dal suo comportamento.
> Poi hai detto che adesso lui finalmente sarebbe pronto a vivere una storia d'amore con te ed era tutto attacato a te, ma che tu ti eri allontanata da lui e che ti dispiaceva vederlo soffrire così quando ti prendevi degli spazi tutti tuoi.
> Poi adesso dici che hai scoperto che lui ha un'altra, ma come spiegare allora l'attaccamento morboso a te se ha un'altra?
> 
> ...


Oh Conte, ma che hai bevuto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

Quoto entrambe!!!


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lì per lì ho creduto che fosse per i suoi tradimenti. E diciamo che una grossa mano l'hanno data. Soprattutto mi hanno stimolata a prendere gradualmente le distanze da lui.
> 
> Ora, ragionando a mente fredda, capisco che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei problemi già da prima. Forse però se lui avesse deciso di affrontarli con me anzichè tradirmi li avremmo risolti.
> 
> ...



Sì, grazie, hai risposto in modo molto esauriente che comprendo perfettamente.
Il tradimento che crea una frattura rende molto l'idea e la minaccia è proprio quella di non riuscire a ritrovarsi...
Un bacio Sole!:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lì per lì ho creduto che fosse per i suoi tradimenti. E diciamo che una grossa mano l'hanno data. Soprattutto mi hanno stimolata a prendere gradualmente le distanze da lui.
> 
> Ora, ragionando a mente fredda, capisco che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei problemi già da prima. Forse però se lui avesse deciso di affrontarli con me anzichè tradirmi li avremmo risolti.
> 
> ...



Uhm... non sapevo se esprime i miei dubbi oppure si, mi dicevo è giusto non esprimermi per rispetto a Sole o esprimermi perchè le sue risposte le leggono tutti? cioè le sue risposte sia chiaro appertengono alla sua storia, ma qua talvolta e giustamente si legge e si fa il confronto anche con la propria storia, Comunque vengo al dunque, leggendo questa risposta mi è sembrato di capire una cosa, che dopo il tradimento del marito di Sole lei ci sia rimasta male, ( normale no?) Poi Sole dice avrei preferito che mi parlasse prima di tradirmi ( chi non avrebbe voluto questo?) Dopo dice che il tradimento ha creato una frattura che l'ha strappata a lui e che non si sono più ritrovati, quindi per arrivare ai nostri giorni.
Cosa voglio dire scrivendo tutto questo? voglio dire che Sole ha intrapreso un suo cammino per arrivare a ciò, ha fatto delle scelte, e se ho ben capito anche il marito era libero di scegliere ( parlo di quei tradimenti che entrambi avevano nonostante stessero assieme) in pratica lei col marito con tacito consenso vivevano assieme "credo" accomunati da quell'amore, dalla loro conoscenza, da loro rispetto etc che li aveva uniti inizialmente, e soltanto e semplicemente per questo  Ma questo è stato il loro percorso e mi duole dire che a parere mio è stato un percorso sbagliato, perchè com'è vero fondamentalmente che siamo poligami, è anche vero che abbiamo delle educazioni moralità e sogni che ci portiamo dietro, e dobbiamo rendere conto anche a quelli. E soprattutto a parere mio dobbiamo rendere conto al fatto che, abbiamo bisogno di sentirci amati ed uniche/ unici per chi amiamo. 
Il percorso per ognuno di noi cambia non soltanto ai "soggetti" ma anche alle situazioni che si vengono a creare.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, grazie, hai risposto in modo molto esauriente che comprendo perfettamente.
> Il tradimento che crea una frattura rende molto l'idea e la minaccia è proprio quella di non riuscire a ritrovarsi...
> Un bacio Sole!:smile:


Sapevo questo sai, ecco perchè o scritto quella mia prima di questa Diletta.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Io non voglio difendere il conte, ma lo conoscete bene no? quello che ha scritto è in linea con la persona che noi conosciamo, perchè tanto sbalordimento ?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

Perché sole ha detto chiaramente che crede di nuovo nell'amore quello vero, ha detto chiaramente che il sesso non é tutto che vuole un compagno. E lui le risponde va bé potreste diventare amanti????????? Della serie non hai letto quello che ha scritto....


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché sole ha detto chiaramente che crede di nuovo nell'amore quello vero, ha detto chiaramente che il sesso non é tutto che vuole un compagno. E lui le risponde va bé potreste diventare amanti????????? Della serie non hai letto quello che ha scritto....


no della serie tanto per scrivere! visto che conosce sole...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché sole ha detto chiaramente che crede di nuovo nell'amore quello vero, ha detto chiaramente che il sesso non é tutto che vuole un compagno. E lui le risponde va bé potreste diventare amanti????????? Della serie non hai letto quello che ha scritto....



Intanto non mi pare che Sole ha detto che crede nell'amore, ha detto che ha voglia di amare, cioè vuole un uomo che la ami e che lei ami, cioè quello che tutti vogliamo.
Ora al posto di andare contro il conte, e prendere dalle scritte quello che ci conviene leggiamolo per quello che è il conte, o lo leggiamo a convenienza e per come ci conviene? 

Io ho semplificato, quindi Sole se leggi , leggi tra le righe. Anche perchè la mia l'ho già scritta


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto non mi pare che Sole ha detto che crede nell'amore, ha detto che ha voglia di amare, cioè vuole un uomo che la ami e che lei ami, cioè quello che tutti vogliamo.
> Ora al posto di andare contro il conte, e prendere dalle scritte quello che *ci conviene *leggiamolo per quello che è il conte, o lo leggiamo a convenienza e per come ci conviene?
> 
> Io ho semplificato, quindi Sole se leggi , leggi tra le righe. Anche perchè la mia l'ho già scritta


a chi?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no della serie tanto per scrivere! visto che conosce sole...


Ok...e lei con me si è sempre sperticata su quanto fosse bella e intensa l'intesa sessuale con suo marito...
Avrò capito male io come al solito no?
Perchè secondo me se va bene a letto sistemi anche tutto quello che hai intorno.
Non funzia a letto...va in mona tutto quanto.
E proprio con lei discutevo sul ruolo ricreativo, ludico, riposante, collante ecc..ecc...ecc...che ha il sesso fatto con il partner che si conosce bene in tutto e per tutto...e su quanto sovente sono deludenti i rapporti con partner occasionali...perchè non c'è quel coinvolgimento emotivo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

ma sono discorsi di un anno fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...e lei con me si è sempre sperticata su quanto fosse bella e intensa l'intesa sessuale con suo marito...
> Avrò capito male io come al solito no?
> *Perchè secondo me se va bene a letto sistemi anche tutto quello che hai intorno*.
> Non funzia a letto...va in mona tutto quanto.
> ...


non siamo mica solo in preda agli organi genitali, vorrei sperare.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

conte, ma a chi la vuoi raccontare.
per non so quale ragione, sole non è più fra le tue simpatie.
e quando è così sei maligno 
stai tranquillo che tempo fa ne avresti tessuto lodi e complimenti come grandissima donna da portare ad esempio


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a chi?



A chi se la sente.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A chi se la sente.


e in che modo? non rimanere nel vago, non sei mica poco esaustivo come la sottoscritta.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...e lei con me si è sempre sperticata su quanto fosse bella e intensa l'intesa sessuale con suo marito...
> Avrò capito male io come al solito no?
> Perchè secondo me se va bene a letto sistemi anche tutto quello che hai intorno.
> Non funzia a letto...va in mona tutto quanto.
> ...



Conte però stavolta mi sa che stai sbagliando, se ti rileggi Sole lei chiarisce certi punti, e questi punti fanno parte della sua evoluzione e di quello che adesso lei è e vuole. Lascia perdere quello che scriveva, quello fa parte di quello che adesso lei è ora  e vuole  ora( l'ho riscritto due volte)


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e in che modo? non rimanere nel vago, non sei mica poco esaustivo come la sottoscritta.


Tu sai bene che nonostante virgole punti e quant'altro io scrivo fregandomene, ma visto che io ho già scritto e quella che è la mia opinione, basta andare indietro nelle pagine e leggermi. 

E poi si, hai capito bene ti ho imitato, e ti sei accorta a quanto pare che non è bello essere poco esaustivi


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sai bene che nonostante virgole punti e quant'altro io scrivo fregandomene, ma visto che io ho già scritto e quella che è la mia opinione, basta andare indietro nelle pagine e leggermi.
> 
> E poi si, hai capito bene ti ho imitato, e ti sei accorta a quanto pare che non è bello essere poco esaustivi


sivabbé.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sivabbé.


Leggimi Minerva per piacere. 

In questo 3D mi scoccia andare OT, ed anche altro. 
Forse sarà il rispetto che ho per Sole, forse sarà la percezione che ho di lei, boh non lo so ma io mi fermo qua.


----------



## Sole (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cara Sole...mi pare che tu avessi sempre scritto che tu ti sei allontanata da lui, delusa dal suo comportamento.
> Poi hai detto che adesso lui finalmente sarebbe pronto a vivere una storia d'amore con te ed era tutto attacato a te, ma che tu ti eri allontanata da lui e che ti dispiaceva vederlo soffrire così quando ti prendevi degli spazi tutti tuoi.
> Poi adesso dici che hai scoperto che lui ha un'altra, ma come spiegare allora l'attaccamento morboso a te se ha un'altra?
> 
> ...


Lui ha incontrato una donna nel momento in cui io gli ho detto che avevamo chiuso. E comunque è già finita. Probabilmente il sesso con altre donne non è quello di cui ha bisogno ora. Egoisticamente avrei voluto che tra loro continuasse, che magari questa distrazione gli servisse...forse per sentirmi meno in colpa, per vederlo soffrire di meno, chissà. Purtroppo l'attaccamento a me c'è eccome. E lui sta attraversando il suo inferno, ma mi rendo conto che è inevitabile.

Per quanto riguarda il sesso, non credo che potrei mai frequentarlo come amante. Spero di trovare un uomo da amare, piuttosto. Di amanti ne ho avuti abbastanza. E poi non credo che lui sarebbe tanto distaccato da poter vivere una dimensione ludica con me.


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, ma a chi la vuoi raccontare.
> per non so quale ragione, sole non è più fra le tue simpatie.
> e quando è così sei maligno
> stai tranquillo che tempo fa ne avresti tessuto lodi e complimenti come grandissima donna da portare ad esempio


esattamente!


----------



## Sole (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...*e lei con me si è sempre sperticata su quanto fosse bella e intensa l'intesa sessuale con suo marito...
> Avrò capito male io come al solito no?
> Perchè secondo me se va bene a letto sistemi anche tutto quello che hai intorno.
> *Non funzia a letto...va in mona tutto quanto.
> ...


Sul grassetto no, non hai capito male. Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa anche nell'intimità. Ma penso che possa esistere un altro uomo con cui costruire un'intesa altrettanto forte.

Sul rosso invece... anch'io lo pensavo sai. Ed è stato un errore. Non è vero che basta il sesso. In un rapporto d'amore ci vuole altro: fiducia, trasparenza, coinvolgimento. Il sesso è solo una componente del tutto.
E comunque da quando ho avuto la lucidità di ammettere che tra noi è finita, non ho più voglia di fare l'amore con lui. Non mi va. Anzi, mi prende quasi un senso di angoscia al pensiero. Come se fossi in trappola. Non so perchè, ma è così.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, ma a chi la vuoi raccontare.
> per non so quale ragione, sole non è più fra le tue simpatie.
> e quando è così sei maligno
> stai tranquillo che tempo fa ne avresti tessuto lodi e complimenti come grandissima donna da portare ad esempio


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...e lei con me si è sempre sperticata su quanto fosse bella e intensa l'intesa sessuale con suo marito...
> Avrò capito male io come al solito no?
> Perchè secondo me se va bene a letto sistemi anche tutto quello che hai intorno.
> Non funzia a letto...va in mona tutto quanto.
> ...


Secondo te si secondo lei no.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

*Guardate che Sole ha già risposto al conte. Ed anche a noi.*

Basta il titolo.


----------



## aristocat (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole cara, è un punto di svolta. Doloroso, ma è la fine del limbo. Non sarà facile, con i bambini e tutte le questioni pratiche che ne seguiranno. Ma tu sei in gamba e puoi sostenere tutto, ricostruire... tornare a splendere :sonar:

un abbraccio
ari


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non siamo mica solo in preda agli organi genitali, vorrei sperare.


Non intedevo dire questo...
Ma solo che senza sesso non si sta bene in coppia no?
Quante volte si sente dire che la mancanza di sesso è indice di problemi?
Invece mi pare che Sole appunto avesse, nonostante tutto quello che è capitato, un'ottima intesa sessuale con il marito e che il marito la desiderasse sempre e in ogni istante...cioè voglio dire...
Non avrei mai pensato che da come scriveva lei, potesse saltare fuori che anche suo marito si vede con altre donne no?
Diceva che sentiva che lui ora era pronto a vivere una vera storia con lei, impegnandosi ad essere tutto per lei...
Ma forse ho letto male e sono confuso no?

Difficile capire come è il mondo di coppia altrui no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lui ha incontrato una donna nel momento in cui io gli ho detto che avevamo chiuso. E comunque è già finita. Probabilmente il sesso con altre donne non è quello di cui ha bisogno ora. Egoisticamente avrei voluto che tra loro continuasse, che magari questa distrazione gli servisse...forse per sentirmi meno in colpa, per vederlo soffrire di meno, chissà. Purtroppo l'attaccamento a me c'è eccome. E lui sta attraversando il suo inferno, ma mi rendo conto che è inevitabile.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il sesso, non credo che potrei mai frequentarlo come amante. Spero di trovare un uomo da amare, piuttosto. Di amanti ne ho avuti abbastanza. E poi non credo che lui sarebbe tanto distaccato da poter vivere una dimensione ludica con me.


Ok allora fraintendevo la tua dimensione sessuale di coppia...credevo che fosse molto più lineare e senza pasticci...
Ma non avertene se io ( e mi conosci) dico che senza sesso non se combina un figo secco no?

E per inciso io avevo deciso di lasciare mia moglie...perchè non aveva più interesse a fare sesso con me no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, ma a chi la vuoi raccontare.
> per non so quale ragione, sole non è più fra le tue simpatie.
> e quando è così sei maligno
> stai tranquillo che tempo fa ne avresti tessuto lodi e complimenti come grandissima donna da portare ad esempio


Per me resta una grandissima donna per come ha reagito ai tradimenti di suo marito.
Non sono maligno.
Io l'ho portata in gloria per quello che ha fatto di eroico per salvare il suo matrimonio e la sua famiglia, avendo subito, quello che secondo me è il peggior rospo da ingoiare per una moglie.

Poi abbiamo capito di non essere persone compatibili caratterialmente e ognuno è andato per sè.
Lei non è nè mia moglie, nè mia sorella, nè mia cugina...ecc.ecc..ecc...

E direi che ci ignoriamo beatamente...che il mondo è grande...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te si secondo lei no.


APPUNTO CUCCIOLA SECONDO ME.
Secondo Sole che faccia come meglio crede: 
IO non ne sono responsabile...

Mi sono solo posto degli interrogativi...adesso lei ha chiarito e ho capito.

Ma ripeto a me è suonato strano che lui si fosse cercato un'altra.
Tutto lì.

Ma ripeto lei ha chiarito...
E finitela di cercare sempre di strumentalizzare i miei post.

Che non volevo attaccare nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> APPUNTO CUCCIOLA SECONDO ME.
> Secondo Sole che faccia come meglio crede:
> IO non ne sono responsabile...
> 
> ...


Io non ho strumentalizzato nulla e soprattutto non capisco a che fine dovrei farlo poi...boh


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

E per quel che riguarda il "cucciola" anche no... Grazie


----------



## Sole (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> APPUNTO CUCCIOLA SECONDO ME.
> Secondo Sole che faccia come meglio crede:
> IO non ne sono responsabile...
> 
> ...


Anche a me è suonato strano. Forse quando sei disperato e ti senti affondare ti viene istintivo cercare un appiglio qualsiasi, soprattutto se non sei abbastanza forte per risalire da solo. Anch'io l'ho fatto a suo tempo. E la mia prima sensazione, come è capitato a lui adesso, è stata di fare la cosa sbagliata nel momento sbagliato.


----------



## Fabry (1 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul grassetto no, non hai capito male. Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa anche nell'intimità. Ma penso che possa esistere un altro uomo con cui costruire un'intesa altrettanto forte.
> 
> Sul rosso invece... anch'io lo pensavo sai. Ed è stato un errore. Non è vero che basta il sesso. In un rapporto d'amore ci vuole altro: fiducia, trasparenza, coinvolgimento. Il sesso è solo una componente del tutto.
> E comunque da quando ho avuto la lucidità di ammettere che tra noi è finita, non ho più voglia di fare l'amore con lui. Non mi va. Anzi, mi prende quasi un senso di angoscia al pensiero. Come se fossi in trappola. Non so perchè, ma è così.


Quotone :up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lui ha incontrato una donna nel momento in cui io gli ho detto che avevamo chiuso. E comunque è già finita. Probabilmente il sesso con altre donne non è quello di cui ha bisogno ora. Egoisticamente avrei voluto che tra loro continuasse, che magari questa distrazione gli servisse...forse per sentirmi meno in colpa, per vederlo soffrire di meno, chissà. Purtroppo l'attaccamento a me c'è eccome. E lui sta attraversando il suo inferno, ma mi rendo conto che è inevitabile.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il sesso, non credo che potrei mai frequentarlo come amante. Spero di trovare un uomo da amare, piuttosto. Di amanti ne ho avuti abbastanza. E poi non credo che lui sarebbe tanto distaccato da poter vivere una dimensione ludica con me.


Allora ci sono delle cose che vorrei tentare di dirti e spero che queste non inneschino altre polemiche.
Penso che non sempre amare è conoscere.
Bisogna trovare quel coraggio di guardare le cose per come sono e non sforzarsi di vederle per come vorremmo che fossero.
Allora in amore stiamo attenti no? Che poi ci ritroviamo a farci molto male l'un l'altra, l'altra e l'un...e ci ritroviamo poi con sta roba in mano: na maschera detta amore e ci diciamo maschera detta amore bella robe che sei!

Adesso io sto bene ma quanto ci è voluto perchè quella forza interiore avesse il sopravvento su di me, erompendo con quella violenza, in cui ti dici: ora basta! Ho passato la vita a tentare in mille modi di far felici gli altri, di farli andare d'accordo, di assecondarli, compatirli, aiutarli e ne ho ricavato solo anni di vuoto. Ok?

E magari ti guardi indietro e ti dici...oh ma c'era un così bel sole tra noi due un tempo no? 
Poi cosa capita? Pigrizia, noia e distrazione siamo stati assieme ma non siamo stati caparci di godercelo sto sole.

E di chi è la colpa o di che cosa?
Ma che ne sappiamo?
Ci si trova lì uno difronte all'altro e ci si dice...ma lo vedi come hai sporcato la mia vita eh? Lo vedi?

E allora partono i deliri di onnipotenza, adesso sistemiamo tutto faccio questo provo quello tutto per recuperare un attimo di gioia, di pace, di serenità.

Invece dentro lavora come un cancro occulto la morte dei sentimenti positivi.

Ok quell'ora in cui quel giorno in cui tu dici non ti parlerò più d'amore amore mio.

Ci sono alcune cose di te che mi hanno molto colpito.
La prima è stata senz'ombra di dubbio la tua insicurezza, e il tuo bisogno di affetto.
Ciò fa un effetto stranissimo ad una persona come me baloccata tra insicurezze ( quando presto il fianco) e decisione estrema quando finalmente è ora di agire e fare.

Mi ha colpito da morire come tu hai compiuto scelte che dovevano essere solo per te stessa, in funzione di lui, solo perchè dilaniata dal suo vederlo soffrire o magari spaventata dal suo attaccamento a te.
Al tempo stesso mi ha colpito molto il tuo dire, non ci sto più, nessuna pietà con chi mi delude.

Ci ho pensato molto stasera, tra una cosa e l'altra.
Come mi comporto io con chi mi delude.
Un tempo ci stavo da cani, proprio guarda, non hai idea...
Poi di delusione in delusione ho scoperto che mi sono fatto le spalle grosse e mi dico...ok ho fiato per gettarmi alle spalle anche questo...è come se mi fossi tolto un aculeo dolorosissimo: la memoria. Un pozzo che non si sfama mai.

Non si può essere spietati quando l'unica cosa che si vede è na sorta di dai...vienimi vicino e parlami tenerezza.

Ho capito dici bene di amanti ne ho avuti abbastanza e desso non so che farmene.

Ma da quel poco che ho avuto modo di conoscere di te, e non ardisco al farti sentire capita, perchè per questo ci sono di sicuro anime più scialle, sensibili, preparate, consapevoli, corrette, obiettive della mia...

Scusa la franchezza...
La matra dice sempre che sono molto diretto...

A me sembra che...
Tu non cerchi un uomo da amare...
Ma dopo delusioni una dietro l'altra...

Cerchi...
Un compagno...ossia un uomo che ti ami con 

sincerità di cuore.

Questo io sento...
Perchè mia cara non hai idea spero non ti capiti proprio mai...
Di incontrare un uomo da amare...
E che lui ti faccia capire in ogni modo che del tuo amore non sa che farsene
Che il tuo amore non va bene per lui
Che il tuo amore è tutto sbagliato....

Sentirsi amati...
Per me è...
Sentirmi chiamare per nome...
Ma in questa pronuncia non c'è l'emunerare tutti i miei torti, non c'è il rinfacciare tutto il passato...
Ma solo quella dolcezza che mi disarma...

Stiamo attenti che amare non sia armare noi stessi contro noi stessi.
E nessuno di noi è mai rimpiazzabile: mai. (almeno non lo credo).

Ho avuto una moglie:
Non la moglie dei miei sogni.
Non la moglie che sognavo di amare.

Ma so quanto male si sta quando il nostro amore non viene valorizzato.

Ma è stupendo valorizzare l'amore altrui.

Mi diceva un'amica...
Ma conte esiste una persona a cui ti sei davvero mai affezionato eh?
Le ho risposto che io mi affeziono da matti a quello che le persone sanno donarmi: ho passione io per le persone.
E mi piace misurare tutto, per poi aprire una mano e dire...ehi ma guarda cos'ho in mano...queste sono tutte le cose belle che tu hai fatto per me e non me le dimenticherò mai.

Con altre persone va male...
Perchè quando apro la mano...vedo solo la montagna di problemi che mi hanno causato.
Se una persona mi ha riempito solo di cagate è facile liberarsi di lei...basta un soffio.

Fatalità le persone che meno consideravo: sono quelle a cui mi sono affezionato di più.
E se mi guardo dentro: sono le uniche che sono stato capace di amare.

Amare, magari nel senso che tu dai all'amore come dono di sè.


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ci sono delle cose che vorrei tentare di dirti e spero che queste non inneschino altre polemiche.
> Penso che non sempre amare è conoscere.
> Bisogna trovare quel coraggio di guardare le cose per come sono e non sforzarsi di vederle per come vorremmo che fossero.
> Allora in amore stiamo attenti no? Che poi ci ritroviamo a farci molto male l'un l'altra, l'altra e l'un...e ci ritroviamo poi con sta roba in mano: na maschera detta amore e ci diciamo maschera detta amore bella robe che sei!
> ...


Grazie per le tue parole Conte.

Le cose che ti hanno colpito di me, la mia insicurezza, il mio bisogno di affetto e la decisione con cui allontano chi mi delude, sì, sono tutte cose che mi appartengono, insieme ad altre. Perchè accanto all'insicurezza c'è anche la tranquillità di stare bene con me stessa, alla fine... di piacermi e di saper contare su di me in caso di necessità.

E sul grassetto... capisco bene cosa vuoi dire. Sì, io vorrei trovare un compagno che mi ami in modo sincero. Ma credimi, voglio anche ripulirmi, scrollarmi di dosso questi due anni in cui ho fatto cose di cui non mi pento, perchè so che dovevano essere fatte, ma che hanno creato un frattura in me stessa. Perchè io mio guardavo allo specchio e mi sentivo morire dentro, a volte, tanto mi ero allontanata dal mio io, tanto ero disillusa, fredda, bugiarda e cinica.

Perciò sì, so che cercare l'amore comporterà il rischio di soffrire. Spero di soffrire il meno possibile, ma so che il rischio c'è. Che il mio amore venga rispedito indietro con tutto quello che comporta. Ma non sai quanto mi faccia bene sentirmi di nuovo capace di concepire quell'amore, di ritenerlo possibile. E' come se in un deserto arido e senza vita, fosse nata una bellissima piantina. Magari non troverò nessuno che si prenderà cura di lei... ma solo il fatto che ci sia, che sia viva, mi fa sentire felice e fiduciosa.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole Conte.
> 
> Le cose che ti hanno colpito di me, la mia insicurezza, il mio bisogno di affetto e la decisione con cui allontano chi mi delude, sì, sono tutte cose che mi appartengono, insieme ad altre. Perchè accanto all'insicurezza c'è anche la tranquillità di stare bene con me stessa, alla fine... di piacermi e di saper contare su di me in caso di necessità.
> 
> ...


Beh come dire...
Dici bene...
Potersi guardare allo specchio e non sentirsi morire dentro è molto eh?
Forse l'unico compito necessario nella vita è diventare noi stessi...
Penso che quella piantina per te sia quello che per me è stata la perla di Atlantide...
Coltivare noi stessi è prioritario su tutto.

Si buon viaggio cara Sole!:up::up::up::up::up:

E fatti forza...
Una separazione non è una passeggiata.
Spero che riusciate a fare tutto con un avvocato e mettendovi d'accordo su tutto.

Del resto non perdiamo mai chi abbiamo amato veramente, non trovi?


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto non perdiamo mai chi abbiamo amato veramente, non trovi?


Sì, ne sono convinta.


----------



## @lex (3 Giugno 2012)

Non ho nulla da dire se non augurarti:


[video=youtube;qPdaP7aG39w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPdaP7aG39w[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

Credo che tu abbia fatto il percorso più giusto di questo mondo. Brava. Non ti lasci dietro domande o punti irrisolti. Hai davvero scarnificato la vostra relazione e sei arrivata alla verità. Non vi amate più, ed è giusto che ciascuno prenda la propria strada (e la sua disperazione ha altre chiavi di lettura, non un amore ancora vivo x te. Chi tradisce ha già perso l'amore per il partner, che voglia confessarselo o no...). 
Sono sicuro che potrete restare ottimi amici: ultimo ostacolo saranno le condizioni materiali della separazione. E' triste dirlo, ma lì sono troppo spesso naufragate le migliori coppie e le migliori intenzioni di separazione civile ed amichevole. Mi auguro non sia il vostro caso. Se sarà così, la vostra potrà essere una separazione molto lieve e ridurrà la sofferenza dei figli al minimo. 
La tua "attesa d'amore" è bellissima. Non so come tu pensi di concretizzarla nel tempo, in che termini e con quali progetti, ma va bene così. Esistono tanti modi di vivere l'amore, che ognuno cerchi il proprio. I traditori seriali sereni non esistono: o la coppia diventa davvero libera (ma nell'amore, qualcuno ci riesce) o si diventa sempre più disperati e in cerca di emozioni forti x stordirsi. Talvolta si finisce male. Ammetto di aver sostenuto il contrario fino a poco tempo fa, ma mi sbagliavo profondamente. Certo, ci sono eccezioni, ma sono casi davvero di persone povere di spirito e con qualche problema di dipendenza (IMHO).
La tua lucida autoanalisi in tutti questi mesi in cui ti ho letta ti fanno onore: sei una donna di grande qualità e meriti tanto. 
Ti auguro tutta la serenità di questo mondo.

Hiro




Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...



Si ha sempre paura di cio' che non si conosce ancora. forza , sei una bella persona perchè sincera. lo siete entrambi. si trasformano i sentimenti, ma la lealtà di per sè è un valore che ci distingue . Sei una roccia, perchè hai coraggio e ti rimetti in gioco. anche le rocce di spostano,si scalfiscono, rotolano,ma tutto è in divenire nella vita. in bocca al lupo Sole.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

stavolta forse la disapprovazione ci stava, conte.
 può essere che abbia letto con pregiudizio .devo confermare comunque la mia stima per come sole riesca a raccontarsi sempre con tanta lucidità  ed onestà intellettuale.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stavolta forse la disapprovazione ci stava, conte.
> può essere che abbia letto con pregiudizio .devo confermare comunque la mia stima per come sole riesca a raccontarsi sempre con tanta lucidità  ed onestà intellettuale.


Ma io non ti ho rubinato.
La tua malafede non mi tange.
Perchè scusami ma le cose che ci siamo passati di persona io e sole e sole e me, tu non le puoi sapere, ma lei ed io si.
E a noi due importa di esserci capiti nel profondo.
Scusami ma delle tue illazioni...io mi ci lavo il culo.

Tu leggi sempre ME con pregiudizio.

Ed è per questo che NON MI PIACI.
Ma non ti ho mai rubinato.

E smettila anche tu di accusarmi di cose che non ho fatto.

O hai le prove in mano o stai zitta.
Capito?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Allora Minerva pavida...
Scegli
Soluzione uno : mi dici che post vuoi che ti approvi così ti smeraldo e ti dimostro che non sono stato io a rubinarti.

Soluzione due...visto che dal mio profilo evinco tutta l'ultima approvazione data la pubblico qui così ti dimostro che io non ti ho rubinato...

Tutto quel che vuoi basta che la pianti ogni volta che ricevi un rubino 
( ciò quella che non guarda mai eh? Quella che non bada a ste cose eh? Quella che dice che sto sistema ideato di admin non serve a niente eh?)

NON INCOLPI ME OK?
Sono stato chiaro?

E per il resto...(immaginatelo da te)


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ti ho rubinato.
> La tua malafede non mi tange.
> *Perchè scusami ma le cose che ci siamo passati di persona io e sole e sole e me, tu non le puoi sapere, ma lei ed io si.
> E a noi due importa di esserci capiti nel profondo.
> ...


Vabbè, scusa, ma sento il bisogno di puntualizzare. Le cose che ci siamo passati di persona ai tempi della nostra frequentazione. Perchè ora hai ragione quando dici che ciascuno di noi se ne sta al suo posto, visto che abbiamo capito di essere incompatibili.

Io non provo nessun rancore per te, tu non mi hai fatto niente di male, voglio che sia chiaro. Ma mi sono allontanata per una serie di considerazioni mie. E se riusciamo a convivere civilmente qui sopra non posso che essere contenta.

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia fatto il percorso più giusto di questo mondo. Brava. Non ti lasci dietro domande o punti irrisolti. Hai davvero scarnificato la vostra relazione e sei arrivata alla verità. Non vi amate più, ed è giusto che ciascuno prenda la propria strada (e la sua disperazione ha altre chiavi di lettura, non un amore ancora vivo x te. Chi tradisce ha già perso l'amore per il partner, che voglia confessarselo o no...).
> Sono sicuro che potrete restare ottimi amici: ultimo ostacolo saranno le condizioni materiali della separazione. E' triste dirlo, ma lì sono troppo spesso naufragate le migliori coppie e le migliori intenzioni di separazione civile ed amichevole. Mi auguro non sia il vostro caso. Se sarà così, la vostra potrà essere una separazione molto lieve e ridurrà la sofferenza dei figli al minimo.
> La tua "attesa d'amore" è bellissima. Non so come tu pensi di concretizzarla nel tempo, in che termini e con quali progetti, ma va bene così. Esistono tanti modi di vivere l'amore, che ognuno cerchi il proprio. I traditori seriali sereni non esistono: o la coppia diventa davvero libera (ma nell'amore, qualcuno ci riesce) o si diventa sempre più disperati e in cerca di emozioni forti x stordirsi. Talvolta si finisce male. Ammetto di aver sostenuto il contrario fino a poco tempo fa, ma mi sbagliavo profondamente. Certo, ci sono eccezioni, ma sono casi davvero di persone povere di spirito e con qualche problema di dipendenza (IMHO).
> La tua lucida autoanalisi in tutti questi mesi in cui ti ho letta ti fanno onore: sei una donna di grande qualità e meriti tanto.
> ...


Grazie Hiro 

Per ora le buone intenzioni ci sono, ma vedo che soprattutto mio marito affronta momenti di grande rabbia in cui mi butta addosso tutto il suo disprezzo. E posso capirlo, non ha torto. Lui non riesce a convincersi del fatto che io fino a poco tempo fa credevo davvero che il nostro fosse l'unico modo concepibile per me di stare in coppia. Lui forse preferiva essere tradito e allontanato, piuttosto che abbandonato definitivamente, anche se poi, nei momenti di lucidità, si rende conto di quanto stesse male anche lui.

Non so, spero davvero di riuscire a non rovinare il bene che ci vogliamo. Per questo, quando vedo questa grande rabbia nei miei confronti, cerco di restare immobile, lo lascio scaricare e aspetto che passi senza reagire. Puntualmente passa, almeno fino ad ora è così.

Probabilmente si allontanerà da casa prima del previsto, perchè dice che stare accanto a me è troppo doloroso per lui. Vedremo come evolverà.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Hiro
> 
> Per ora le buone intenzioni ci sono, ma vedo che soprattutto mio marito affronta momenti di grande rabbia in cui mi butta addosso tutto il suo disprezzo. E posso capirlo, non ha torto. Lui non riesce a convincersi del fatto che io fino a poco tempo fa credevo davvero che il nostro fosse l'unico modo concepibile per me di stare in coppia. Lui forse preferiva essere tradito e allontanato, piuttosto che abbandonato definitivamente, anche se poi, nei momenti di lucidità, si rende conto di quanto stesse male anche lui.
> 
> ...


A ciascuno le proprie battaglie.
Tu hai le tue.
Lui ha le sue.
E pensa quanto tu hai pagato per assumerti nelle tue spalle le sue.
Questo è l'unico errore che io ti riconosco.
Perchè è un errore che in misura minore ho compiuto anch'io.

Separarsi non è abbandonarsi.
Si sancisce solo che per incompatibilità di carattere non si può coabitare sotto lo stesso tetto no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, scusa, ma sento il bisogno di puntualizzare. Le cose che ci siamo passati di persona ai tempi della nostra frequentazione. Perchè ora hai ragione quando dici che ciascuno di noi se ne sta al suo posto, visto che abbiamo capito di essere incompatibili.
> 
> Io non provo nessun rancore per te, tu non mi hai fatto niente di male, voglio che sia chiaro. Ma mi sono allontanata per una serie di considerazioni mie. E se riusciamo a convivere civilmente qui sopra non posso che essere contenta.
> 
> Passo e chiudo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::smile:
E posso capirti.
E va ben così...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2012)

Ritorno dal fine settimana e mi ritrovo una notifica di disapprovazione. 
Mi rileggo le varie domande e risposte, e mi accorgo che tra il conte e Sole come era normale che fosse, c'è un dialogo, ed in pratica avallato più o meno da quello che avevo pensato e scritto io. Ringrazio chi mi ha rubinato dicendogli che io mai ho rubinato e mai rubinerò perchè me ne frego di questi sottili giochi, ma sto alle regole perchè il rubino fa parte delle regole. Volevo solo puntualizzare la demenzialità di chi mi ha rubinato quando quello che era un mio pensiero è stato confermato da il Conte e Sole.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritorno dal fine settimana e mi ritrovo una notifica di disapprovazione.
> Mi rileggo le varie domande e risposte, e mi accorgo che tra il conte e Sole come era normale che fosse, c'è un dialogo, ed in pratica avallato più o meno da quello che avevo pensato e scritto io. Ringrazio chi mi ha rubinato dicendogli che io mai ho rubinato e mai rubinerò perchè me ne frego di questi sottili giochi, ma sto alle regole perchè il rubino fa parte delle regole. Volevo solo puntualizzare *la demenzialità di chi mi ha rubinato quando quello che era un mio pensiero è stato confermato da il Conte e Sole*.


invece chi ha rubinato me aveva da parte sua ragione ,dici.però rimane il fatto che non si capisce perché rimanere nell'ombra non motivando il proprio pensiero.
sistema vile , pane per gli idioti


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece chi ha rubinato me aveva da parte sua ragione ,dici.però rimane il fatto che non si capisce perché rimanere nell'ombra non motivando il proprio pensiero.
> sistema vile , pane per gli idioti



Bhe se hai letto bene, ho scritto che non ho mai rubinato e mai lo farò, mi attengo alle regole mi stanno anche bene visto che continuo a scrivere qua, ma ciò non toglie il fatto che rimane idiota chi mi ha rubinato quando quello che ho scritto è stato confermato dal dialogo tra il conte e sole. E scrivendo ciò intendo dire che è anche idiota chi ha rubinato te.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se hai letto bene, ho scritto che non ho mai rubinato e mai lo farò, mi attengo alle regole mi stanno anche bene visto che continuo a scrivere qua, ma ciò non toglie il fatto che rimane idiota chi mi ha rubinato quando quello che ho scritto è stato confermato dal dialogo tra il conte e sole. E scrivendo ciò intendo dire che è anche idiota chi ha rubinato te.


Io non lo trovo idiota sai?
Minerva sa benissimo che le è stato rubinato il post dove gratuitamente mi dà del maligno.
O mi sbaglio Minerva? Eh?
Era l'unico post dove pensavi che io avrei disapprovato...
Invece non è andata così...
Perchè a sto mondo siamo di tante teste e non tutte pensano come Minerva o come lei vorrebbe che fosse...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

A me tutta sta storia di approvazioni e disapprovazioni pare un noioso gioco da bimbetti dell'asilo.
Io manco so come funziona, e non mi interessa nemmeno imparare, visto che porta sempre e solo a litigi, zuffette e gnegnè.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si in effetti con i rubini io mi ci pulisco le terga.....verdi o rossi sempre marroni diventano!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A me tutta sta storia di approvazioni e disapprovazioni pare un noioso gioco da bimbetti dell'asilo.
> Io manco so come funziona, e *non mi interessa nemmeno imparare*, visto che porta sempre e solo a litigi, zuffette e gnegnè.


la mia è una pagina immacolata 
liberté, egalité....abbass le approvasion e le disapprovasion:singleeye:!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A me tutta sta storia di approvazioni e disapprovazioni pare un noioso gioco da bimbetti dell'asilo.
> Io manco so come funziona, e non mi interessa nemmeno imparare, visto che porta sempre e solo a litigi, zuffette e gnegnè.


Però...essa...
Ha tolto molte castagne dai maroni di Admin...eheheheheheeheheh...
bububbububububububububu...
gngngnggngngngngngngn
cipcipcicpcip...

Sai un tempo Oscuro venive bannato...solo perchè...lo zio fedi.....faceva...quello che...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciò perchè qua non siamo bimbetti all'asilo ?
No eh?

Maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....il conte mi ha detto questo...il conte mi ha fatto quell'altro....maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Oscuro mi ha detto stupida....maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...Lothar mi ha detto troia.....

Maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Tebe mi ha detto pavida.....Stermy mi ha detto terona...con il culo basso....Maestraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia è una pagina immacolata
> liberté, egalité....abbass le approvasion e le disapprovasion:singleeye:!


Si dice sempre giustamente che il male non è nelle cose bensì nell'uso che se ne fa. 
Questo strumento, come capita purtroppo con le leggi dello Stato, viene troppo spesso usato dai soliti furbi stavolgendone e ribaltandone addirittura il significato.
Grazie, io me ne tengo fuori.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2012)

*Zio fedy?*

Chissà....in quali cinema a lucci rosse lo zio fedy spende le sue squallide giornate.....fra una partita a scopetta e na mezza pippetta frutto di un erezione mal riuscita....!!!Che tristezza pervade il mio animo....un uomo solo con se stesso con un esistenza alle spalle più inutile che futile......!!!Alla zio fedy mancherà questo posto....il suo potere...lei non sa chi sono io......ho amici potenti.....questo carattere di scrittura non va bene..........qualcuno ha notizie?perchè non torna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si dice sempre giustamente che il male non è nelle cose bensì nell'uso che se ne fa.
> Questo strumento, come capita purtroppo con le leggi dello Stato, viene troppo spesso usato dai soliti furbi stavolgendone e ribaltandone addirittura il significato.
> Grazie, io me ne tengo fuori.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non lo trovo idiota sai?
> Minerva sa benissimo che le è stato rubinato il post dove gratuitamente mi dà del maligno.
> O mi sbaglio Minerva? Eh?
> Era l'unico post dove pensavi che io avrei disapprovato...
> ...


Parlavo di me Conte, parlavo del fatto che ti difesi, e dopo quello che io scrissi, venne in parte convalidato dal chiarimento tuo e DI Sole, quindi volevo far presente a chi mi ha rubinato, che è un emerito/ta idiota.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà....in quali cinema a lucci rosse lo zio fedy spende le sue squallide giornate.....fra una partita a scopetta e na mezza pippetta frutto di un erezione mal riuscita....!!!Che tristezza pervade il mio animo....un uomo solo con se stesso con un esistenza alle spalle più inutile che futile......!!!Alla zio fedy mancherà questo posto....il suo potere...lei non sa chi sono io......ho amici potenti.....questo carattere di scrittura non va bene..........qualcuno ha notizie?perchè non torna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha paura dei rubini no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlavo di me Conte, parlavo del fatto che ti difesi, e dopo quello che io scrissi, venne in parte convalidato dal chiarimento tuo e DI Sole, quindi volevo far presente a chi mi ha rubinato, che è un emerito/ta idiota.


Ti dico una cosa Ultimo!
A tutti è capitato di ricevere rubini alla casso...
Per esempio a me hanno rubinato un post dove stavo ridendo con la matra...
Basta non badarghe no?
Cioè guarda sempre ai verdi...
Se hai tanti verdi e pochi rossi...significa che stai andando bene no?


----------



## Sole (4 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà....in quali cinema a lucci rosse lo zio fedy spende le sue squallide giornate.....fra una partita a scopetta e na mezza pippetta frutto di un erezione mal riuscita....!!!Che tristezza pervade il mio animo....un uomo solo con se stesso con un esistenza alle spalle più inutile che futile......!!!Alla zio fedy mancherà questo posto....il suo potere...lei non sa chi sono io......ho amici potenti.....questo carattere di scrittura non va bene..........qualcuno ha notizie?perchè non torna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma chi è lo zio Fedy??


----------



## Sole (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa Ultimo!
> A tutti è capitato di ricevere rubini alla casso...
> Per esempio a me hanno rubinato un post dove stavo ridendo con la matra...
> Basta non badarghe no?
> ...


Vabbè, ma non siamo mica a scuola Conte.  Si suppone che uno scriva nel modo più autentico possibile, sulla base della propria sensibilitá e delle proprie idee. È gratificante ricevere l'approvazione di chi legge, è interessante leggere chi la pensa in modo diverso, ma le opinioni degli altri non possono essere il metro di valutazione del tuo agire. Io la penso così.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa Ultimo!
> A tutti è capitato di ricevere rubini alla casso...
> Per esempio a me hanno rubinato un post dove stavo ridendo con la matra...
> Basta non badarghe no?
> ...



Caro Conte tu hai la prova di quanto tengaa queste cose..dopo 1 anno e mezzo ti ho chiesto poche settimane fa'come si fa' a vederli(verdi e rossi..),per me non hanno alcun valore.
Anche perche'rimango della mia..io sono convinto che molti raccontino quello che vorrebbero fare..non quello che fanno  e vivono..tutte balle o quasi quindi


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

a proposito di fedifrago...è di modena...
speriamo che non gli sia successo nulla.


----------



## -Elisa- (4 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Speriamo Monsieur.
> 
> Oggi sono davvero sicura e salda in questa decisione. Il pensiero però va ai nostri figli, ovviamente. Spero che il fatto di essere in buoni rapporti con mio marito li aiuti a superare. Il senso di colpa c'è comunque. E il senso di fallimento anche, inutile negarlo.


Ho fatto la tua stessa scelta anni fa...è andata bene. E' stata durissime, ma adesso la mia vita è quella che volevo!
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...



Ciao Sole..scusa ma leggo solo ora..mi spiace davvero tanto,anche se non ti conosco e sei solo una voce...ricordi??dal raduno a Fi..credo....hai figli piccoli,mi pare..pensateci bene.


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Scusa, ma a cosa deve pensare bene? Per cosa? Per insegnare ai figli come NON si vive un matrimonio? Per recitare una parte? Per fornire un'immagine distorta dell'amore?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte tu hai la prova di quanto tengaa queste cose..dopo 1 anno e mezzo ti ho chiesto poche settimane fa'come si fa' a vederli(verdi e rossi..),per me non hanno alcun valore.
> Anche perche'rimango della mia..io sono convinto che molti raccontino quello che vorrebbero fare..non quello che fanno  e vivono..tutte balle o quasi quindi


Si si fa il gradasso ma se tanto me da tanto...se non c'ero io a smeraldarti...forse saresti perito sotto il fuoco nemico...
Ricordati dei bei tempi andati...Ocio sparano...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Scusa, ma a cosa deve pensare bene? Per cosa? Per insegnare ai figli come NON si vive un matrimonio? Per recitare una parte? Per fornire un'immagine distorta dell'amore?


Acme...
Sono tante le cose da valutare sai in una separazione ?
Mica sono cose così che fai alla cazzo...
Vedrai adesso quanto tempo passa dalla decisione alla firma in tribunale...


----------



## elena_ (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Acme...
> Sono tante le cose da valutare sai in una separazione ?
> Mica sono cose così che fai alla cazzo...
> Vedrai adesso quanto tempo passa dalla decisione alla firma in tribunale...


Nel caso del mio compagno sono passati mesi e mesi. 
Ma dalla firma all'udienza solo poche settimane.


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Da quello che ho letto Sole ci ha pensato anche troppo...


----------



## quintina_ (4 Giugno 2012)

l'attesa dipende da città a città e da quante richieste di separazione ci sono

Io ad esempio dovetti aspettare un paio di mesi per l'udienza della separazione e tre mesi per quella del divorzio (cittadine di circa 120 e 160 mila abitanti rispettivamente), ma so che a Milano a volte si può aspettare anche 8 mesi o più


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si fa il gradasso ma se tanto me da tanto...se non c'ero io a smeraldarti...forse saresti perito sotto il fuoco nemico...
> Ricordati dei bei tempi andati...Ocio sparano...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ahahaahhha..vero amico ma tu sai che mai ho chiesto niente,io davvero nn ne sapevo niente dei punti..pero'sai che per curiositya'ho guardato e..casso ci credi amico??sono quasi tutti verdi.....e l'anima nera??ahahahhh


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaahhha..vero amico ma tu sai che mai ho chiesto niente,io davvero nn ne sapevo niente dei punti..pero'sai che per curiositya'ho guardato e..casso ci credi amico??sono quasi tutti verdi.....e l'anima nera??ahahahhh


Beh te ne ho dato uno verde anche oggi eh?
Ma perchè mi fai tanto ridere.....no?:carneval:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...



Ciao Sole, anche io ti stimo molto, perchè credo tu abbia fatto la scelta giuste per tutti, anche i tuoi figli! Avere genitori separati, sarà dura è vero ma, se sono persone intelligenti capiranno anche che voi restate sempre la loro mamma e il loro papà, anche se la serenità individuale non è più conciliabile sotto lo stesso tetto! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Non ho ancora trovato una donna separata o separanda che non abbia la tua stessa paura della solitudine.
però vedo che più o meno tutte riescono a ripartire.  magari poche sono quelle che dopo un'esperienza simile alla tua, credono ancora alla fedeltà.

probabilmente hai necessità di scharirti le idee


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ho ancora trovato una donna separata o separanda che non abbia la tua stessa paura della solitudine.
> però vedo che più o meno tutte riescono a ripartire.  magari poche sono quelle che dopo un'esperienza simile alla tua, credono ancora alla fedeltà.
> 
> probabilmente hai necessità di scharirti le idee


Io non so se credo alla fedeltá. Ma credo nella possibilitá di amare qualcuno in modo pulito. Come ho fatto per 15 anni, prima che mio marito mi tradisse.

Mi sto schiarendo le idee, sto ritrovando la persona che ero e trovo che sia bellissimo, dopo tanto, non avere segreti, non avere nulla da nascondere. È una sensazione che mi mancava e mi riconcilia con me stessa


----------



## Fabry (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non so se credo alla fedeltá. Ma credo nella possibilitá di amare qualcuno in modo pulito. Come ho fatto per 15 anni, prima che mio marito mi tradisse.
> 
> Mi sto schiarendo le idee, sto ritrovando la persona che ero e trovo che sia bellissimo, dopo tanto, non avere segreti, non avere nulla da nascondere. È una sensazione che mi mancava e mi riconcilia con me stessa


Semplicemente sei tornata te stessa, quante volte la vita ci induce ad indossare maschere e corazze pensando di riuscire a cambiare noi stessi pur di sopportare gli scogli ed i pantani che ci si parano di fronte, ma quelle maschere quelle corazze poi ci soffocano, ci snaturano...noi non siamo quello...e ritrovarsi è meraviglioso.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Semplicemente sei tornata te stessa, quante volte la vita ci induce ad indossare maschere e corazze pensando di riuscire a cambiare noi stessi pur di sopportare gli scogli ed i pantani che ci si parano di fronte, ma quelle maschere quelle corazze poi ci soffocano, ci snaturano...noi non siamo quello...e ritrovarsi è meraviglioso.


È proprio quello che penso e che sento


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Semplicemente sei tornata te stessa, quante volte la vita ci induce ad indossare maschere e corazze pensando di riuscire a cambiare noi stessi pur di sopportare gli scogli ed i pantani che ci si parano di fronte, ma quelle maschere quelle corazze poi ci soffocano, ci snaturano...noi non siamo quello...e ritrovarsi è meraviglioso.


Più che altro Fabry...
Molte persona sanno che la vita non è una carnevalata no?
Sanno che le maschere si indossano al martedì grasso.
Il martedì grasso trova il suo fondamento sul mercoledì delle ceneri.
Però posso dirti che alcune persone riescono a vivere la loro vita come un'eterna festina.
E finchè c'è musica si balla
Perchè si sa
Che doman
Tristezza e noia recheran
Le ore!


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro Fabry...
> Molte persona sanno che la vita non è una carnevalata no?
> Sanno che le maschere si indossano al martedì grasso.
> Il martedì grasso trova il suo fondamento sul mercoledì delle ceneri.
> ...


che schifo di persona....
continua a cancellare che io continuo a scriverlo...


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro Fabry...
> Molte persona sanno che la vita non è una carnevalata no?
> Sanno che le maschere si indossano al martedì grasso.
> Il martedì grasso trova il suo fondamento sul mercoledì delle ceneri.
> ...


che schifo di persona....
continua a cancellare che io continuo a scriverlo...


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro Fabry...
> Molte persona sanno che la vita non è una carnevalata no?
> Sanno che le maschere si indossano al martedì grasso.
> Il martedì grasso trova il suo fondamento sul mercoledì delle ceneri.
> ...


che schifo di persona....
continua a cancellare che io continuo a scriverlo...


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro Fabry...
> Molte persona sanno che la vita non è una carnevalata no?
> Sanno che le maschere si indossano al martedì grasso.
> Il martedì grasso trova il suo fondamento sul mercoledì delle ceneri.
> ...


che schifo di persona....
continua a cancellare che io continuo a scriverlo...

PS: è sufficiente conte o devo riquotare 20 volte?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> che schifo di persona....
> continua a cancellare che io continuo a scriverlo...


Senti Angelo.
Quando inizierai a pensare con la tua testa, ammesso che ne abbia una, e smetti di farti usare come una testa d'ariete, o un grimaldello, da Persa e company, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
In tutto quel che si legge di te, si legge di un poveraccio che si fa trascinare dalle donne come pare e piace a loro.
Quando ti stancherai di essere il loro giullare, saraà sempre troppo tardi.
Smetti di giudicare le persone per sentito dire.
E vedi di lasciarmi in pace.
Capito? 
Poi a me dicono, lascialo stare che non sta bene, che ha problemi con alcol e compagnia, lascialo perdere che è un poveraccio...
Ma comincio ad essere veramente stufo della tua persecuzione sulla mia immagine.

A te personalmente io non ho mai fatto nulla.
E il forum di Persa è definitavamente DEFUNTO.

Siamo altre persone con altri intenti e altri spiriti.

Vedi sempre di verificare le cose sulle persone e di non farti sempre pigliare per il culo dalle donne.

Ti sei rovinato a sto modo.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Angelo.
> Quando inizierai a pensare con la tua testa, ammesso che ne abbia una, e smetti di farti usare come una testa d'ariete, o un grimaldello, da Persa e company, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> In tutto quel che si legge di te, si legge di un poveraccio che si fa trascinare dalle donne come pare e piace a loro.
> Quando ti stancherai di essere il loro giullare, saraà sempre troppo tardi.
> ...


Ti dispiacerebbe postare  le tue farneticazioni in qualche altro thread? Perchè sei venuto a commentare qui? Perchè hai usato le belle parole di Fabry per fare le tue solite subdole allusioni sulla mia vita?

A me non frega niente di leggerti, lo sai. Se mi fregasse qualcosa ti rimetterei in ignore, come ho giá fatto. Se non lo sei è perchè per me le tue parole pesano meno dell'aria. Peró mi dispiace se il thread dove racconto un momento delicato della mia vita viene usato per provocare sperando di suscitare reazioni.

Quanto a quello che hai detto di Angelo, dovresti solo vergognarti. Tu non sei degno nemmeno di pronunciare il suo nome.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti dispiacerebbe postare  le tue farneticazioni in qualche altro thread? Perchè sei venuto a commentare qui? Perchè hai usato le belle parole di Fabry per fare le tue solite subdole allusioni sulla mia vita?
> 
> A me non frega niente di leggerti, lo sai. Se mi fregasse qualcosa ti rimetterei in ignore, come ho giá fatto. Se non lo sei è perchè per me le tue parole pesano meno dell'aria. Peró mi dispiace se il thread dove racconto un momento delicato della mia vita viene usato per provocare sperando di suscitare reazioni.
> 
> Quanto a quello che hai detto di Angelo, dovresti solo vergognarti. Tu non sei degno nemmeno di pronunciare il suo nome.


E quali sarebbero le subdole allusioni?
Avanti sentiamo.
Io ho solo fatto una riflessione sulle maschere che si indossano su questa vita.
Infatti ho risposto a Fabry e non a te.

Se noti io non mi sono mai permesso di dare giudizi di valore a nessun utente.

Della tua vita privata io non so un beneamato cazzo.

Ho fatto una riflessione generale sulle maschere.

Smettila di prendere ogni post come qualcosa diretto a te.

Tu non sei di nessuna importanza per me.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero le subdole allusioni?
> Avanti sentiamo.
> Io ho solo fatto una riflessione sulle maschere che si indossano su questa vita.
> Infatti ho risposto a Fabry e non a te.
> ...


Purtroppo io ti conosco bene e so come usi e rigiri le parole.  Vorrei non saperlo, vorrei continuare a trovarti pittoresco e divertente come gli altri utenti che non hanno mai avuto a che fare con te oltre le pagine di questo forum. Ma so quanto sai essere maligno con chi non è tra le tue grazie. Sei la stessa persona che lavorato per allontanare dal  forum utenti che le erano sgraditi...l'indifferenza la puoi fingere con tutti, ma non con me. Io non sono stupida. Tu sei la persona meno democratica che conosca.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> S
> Poi a me dicono, lascialo stare che non sta bene, che ha problemi con alcol e compagnia, lascialo perdere che è un poveraccio...


chi te lo dice?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo io ti conosco bene e so come usi e rigiri le parole.  Vorrei non saperlo, vorrei continuare a trovarti pittoresco e divertente come gli altri utenti che non hanno mai avuto a che fare con te oltre le pagine di questo forum. Ma so quanto sai essere maligno con chi non è tra le tue grazie. Sei la stessa persona che lavorato per allontanare dal  forum utenti che le erano sgraditi...l'indifferenza la puoi fingere con tutti, ma non con me. Io non sono stupida. Tu sei la persona meno democratica che conosca.


Scusa ma come ti permetti?
Tu mi conosci bene?
Ma chi ti credi di essere?

Proprio con questo post...ti stai comportando come dici di non essere...

Ma cosa dici su...

Tu hai UNA CONOSCENZA MOLTO SUPERFICIALE DELLA MIA PERSONA.
E continui a gettare fango su di essa.

Ricordati bene una cosa:
Ogni persona della mia vita, mi ha conosciuto a suo modo.

TU NO MIA MAESTRA DI SCUOLA
TU NO MIA SORELLA
TU NO MIA MADRE
TU NO MIA AMANTE
TU NO MIA COMPAGNA
TU NO MIA AMICA

Sei una perfetta estranea con cui ho avuto piacere di fare due chiacchere.

Se questo ti fa conoscere bene una persona, scusami ma sei davvero presuntuosa...ecchecazzo...

Allora di a questo forum cosa tu hai condiviso di importante con me.
Una cosa sola.

Vedi di darti una regolata, alla faccia della persona equilibrata, obiettiva ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ti sei costruita un mostro nella testa.
Ma non sono io.

Non ti mai fatto nulla di male
E se ti ho fatto qualcosa di male, scrivelo qui davanti a tutti, che tutto il forum sappia cosa il conte ti ha fatto di male.

Vedi di mirare da altre parti.

E vedi di avere rispetto delle persone se vuoi essere rispettata.


Ma sentitela...lei mi conosce molto bene...ma da non credere eh?

L'UNICA PERSONA QUI DENTRO CHE MI CONOSCE BENE è NAUSICA.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> chi te lo dice?


E a te che te frega? 
Eh?
Non sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Angelo.
> Quando inizierai a pensare con la tua testa, ammesso che ne abbia una, e smetti di farti usare come una testa d'ariete, o un grimaldello, da Persa e company, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> In tutto quel che si legge di te, si legge di un poveraccio che si fa trascinare dalle donne come pare e piace a loro.
> Quando ti stancherai di essere il loro giullare, saraà sempre troppo tardi.
> ...


Ecco, vorrei saperlo anch'io.

Questa è diffamazione sai.

Mi piacerebbe sapere chi mette in giro notizie del genere. Angelo è in splendida forma, posso garantire personalmente.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa ma come ti permetti?
> Tu mi conosci bene?
> Ma chi ti credi di essere?
> 
> ...


Non vorrei smontare il tuo ego Conte, ma non sei così interessante, nè particolarmente difficile da conoscere. Le tue dinamiche le conoscono in parecchi qui dentro. Anche chi non ti ha mai conosciuto di persona


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non vorrei smontare il tuo ego Conte, ma non sei così interessante, nè particolarmente difficile da conoscere. Le tue dinamiche le conoscono in parecchi qui dentro. Anche chi non ti ha mai conosciuto di persona


Ripeto:
Allora cosa ti ho fatto di male.
Per vedere tutto questo accanimento contro di me.
Visto non sai cosa rispondere.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> Allora cosa ti ho fatto di male.
> Per vedere tutto questo accanimento contro di me.
> Visto non sai cosa rispondere.


Ti ripeto: provochi parlando di cose e intendendo altro. Non sei mai diretto, in modo che non ti si possa accusare di nulla. Ma chi ti legge tra le righe sa quando vuoi essere provocatorio, se ne accorge.

E visto che via mp ci siamo lasciati male, proprio parlando di me e della situazione con mio marito, trovo fuori luogo e inopportuno intervenire qui a dire cavolate, parlando per metafore e usando un certo tipo di tono.

Spero di essere stata chiara


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa ma come ti permetti?
> Tu mi conosci bene?
> Ma chi ti credi di essere?
> 
> ...


e adesso proprio basta...io non ho nessun problema di alcol ma se ne avessi sarebbe molto meno rispetto ad un ominide (inteso proprio come scimmietta,fisicamente e psicologicamente) che porta la sua amante a casa sua insieme a sua moglie (che se non sbaglio è pure malata di cancro) e sua figlia e si presenta alle udienze per l'affidamento del figlio della sua amante. sei un esserino vomitevole, alto un metro e un cazzo (storto) e che non ti puoi permettere minimamente di avvicinarti a me...piccolo puffo brutto come la peste e simpatico quanto un brufolo su una chiappa...  e te lo sei proprio cercato lo sputtanamento su fatti personali tu inventandoti cose inesistenti, io dicendo la verità...
e non ti stare a scervellare a cancellare perchè te lo riscriverò 100000 volte questo post.... 
PS: chiunque verrà qui a difendere il conte sappia che se minimamente ha avuto comportamenti ambigui nei suoi confronti di cui sono a conoscenza  direttamente verrà sputtanato all'istante. o perlomeno lo venga a fare da anonimo se volesse evitarlo


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a te che te frega?
> Eh?
> Non sono cazzi tuoi.


visto che sono cazzi miei sii uomo e dillo chi ti dice queste cose....io non ho nulla da nascondere caro il mio puffo...susu fai vedere quanto uno alto 1,50 circa sa innalzarsi...ma piccolo e brutto sei fuori e piccolo e brutto sei dentro...


----------



## elena_ (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non so se credo alla fedeltá. Ma credo nella possibilitá di amare qualcuno in modo pulito. Come ho fatto per 15 anni, prima che mio marito mi tradisse.
> 
> Mi sto schiarendo le idee, sto ritrovando la persona che ero e trovo che sia bellissimo, dopo tanto, non avere segreti, non avere nulla da nascondere. È una sensazione che mi mancava e mi riconcilia con me stessa


Sono felice per te, Sole.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sono felice per te, Sole.


Grazie


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole cara. Concordo con Fabry in tutto.
Sei una persona con una grande forza dentro e questo è bene, di fronte alle prove della vita .
:abbraccio:

ari


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti ripeto: provochi parlando di cose e intendendo altro. Non sei mai diretto, in modo che non ti si possa accusare di nulla. Ma chi ti legge tra le righe sa quando vuoi essere provocatorio, se ne accorge.
> 
> E visto che via mp ci siamo lasciati male, proprio parlando di me e della situazione con mio marito, trovo fuori luogo e inopportuno intervenire qui a dire cavolate, parlando per metafore e usando un certo tipo di tono.
> 
> Spero di essere stata chiara


No non capisco quello che hai scritto.
E non mi piace che mi si mislegga.
Perchè allora a sto punto, giustamente, uno può leggere nei miei post, tutto quello che gli pare.
E non è giusto.
A me sembra di essere un uomo molto diretto.
Casomai cerco di non offendere le persone con insulti e giudizi.

Non sei per nulla chiara.
E non trovo corretto che tiri in ballo gli mp.
Perchè a casa mia la corrispondenza privata tra due persone, resta tra due persone, e non va bene strumentalizzarla, come tu hai già fatto con me.
Solo che appunto, non te lo ricordi, di quando scrivesti...
" Ho ricevuto un mp dal conte, in cui asserisce...ecc..ecc..."
Mi hai risposto che sto delirando e allora ti ho lasciata andare.

Mi pare ovvio che se uso un mp è perchè mi sto rivolgendo direttamente a te e SOLO a te, non trovi?

NON SONO UNA PERSONA MALIGNA.
E anzi sono un uomo che ha molto bon cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> visto che sono cazzi miei sii uomo e dillo chi ti dice queste cose....io non ho nulla da nascondere caro il mio puffo...susu fai vedere quanto uno alto 1,50 circa sa innalzarsi...ma piccolo e brutto sei fuori e piccolo e brutto sei dentro...


Sono basso un metro e 65 cm.
Sarò cresciuto grazie alle risate che mi faccio no?
AL prossimo raduno misuratemi.
Tu conosci il suono della mia voce?
Mi hai mai guardato negli occhi?
Abbiamo mai parlato assieme?

No e allora vai in pace!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono basso un metro e 65 cm.
> Sarò cresciuto grazie alle risate che mi faccio no?
> AL prossimo raduno misuratemi.
> Tu conosci il suono della mia voce?
> ...


non potrei mai guardarti negli occhi a meno di farmi venire un'infiammazione cervicale e non ne avrei proprio l'intenzione per una persona del tuo (minuscolo) stampo


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non capisco quello che hai scritto.
> E non mi piace che mi si mislegga.
> Perchè allora a sto punto, giustamente, uno può leggere nei miei post, tutto quello che gli pare.
> E non è giusto.
> ...


"Perchè a casa mia la corrispondenza privata tra due persone, resta tra due persone, e non va bene strumentalizzarla, come tu hai già fatto con me"
come appena hai fatto qualche minuto fa MOLTO MALIGNAMENTE nei miei confronti.
tu il cuore non sai nemmeno dove sta di casa, se non per tirarlo fuiri IPOCRITAMENTE E STRUMENTALMENTE per cercare di fare bella figura. con molte persone ce la fai perchè il mondo è pieno di stupidi..con quelli più intelligenti non ce la farai mai..il livello è troppo diverso (inteso che hai un livello personale molto basso ma d'altronde da un nanetto del cazzo cosa puoi aspettarti  ) per solamente poter pensare di accosatarti a me o cercare di farmela.....


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono basso un metro e 65 cm.
> Sarò cresciuto grazie alle risate che mi faccio no?
> AL prossimo raduno misuratemi.
> Tu conosci il suono della mia voce?
> ...


SENZA CONTARE, NANEROTTOLO DEL CAZZO, CHE MI HAI INVITATO PIù DI UNA VOLTA A VENIRE AD UN RADUNO PER CONOSCERTI E HO SEMPRE DECLINATO CON DISPREZZO QUALE MERITI, QUINDI NON E' PROPRIO IL CASO DI CERCARE  FARE IL FIGO ADESSO...PERCHè OLTRE A TANTE COSE CHE SEI SEI PURE UN FALSO E IPOCRITA DI MERDA....


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non capisco quello che hai scritto.
> E non mi piace che mi si mislegga.
> Perchè allora a sto punto, giustamente, uno può leggere nei miei post, tutto quello che gli pare.
> E non è giusto.
> ...


Nel momento in cui quello che succede qui in chiaro parte da ragioni non del tutto comprensibili a chi legge, ritengo opportuno riferirmi agli mp (che mi mandi tu per primo, mai successo il contrario).

Ritengo opportuno ribadire che non sono una pazza visionaria, nè una paranoica che soffre di manie di persecuzione. Ti ho fatto capire che i tuoi interventi nelle questioni (e nei thread) che mi riguardano sono sgraditi, perchè sono in una fase particolarmente delicata della mia vita e le tue considerazioni non mi sono di alcun aiuto.
Tu sei libero di intervenire, ci mancherebbe. E di fare tutti i discorsi che vuoi su quanto sono belle o brutte le maschere. Io sono però libera di risponderti che non li gradisco, perchè non mi piace come ti poni tu nei miei confronti e nei confronti delle mie vicende personali.

Sul tuo buon cuore... vabbè, non mi pronuncio


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sole cara. Concordo con Fabry in tutto.
> Sei una persona con una grande forza dentro e questo è bene, di fronte alle prove della vita .
> :abbraccio:
> 
> ari


Grazie Ari... ricambio l'abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui quello che succede qui in chiaro parte da ragioni non del tutto comprensibili a chi legge, ritengo opportuno riferirmi agli mp (che mi mandi tu per primo, mai successo il contrario).
> 
> Ritengo opportuno ribadire che non sono una pazza visionaria, nè una paranoica che soffre di manie di persecuzione. Ti ho fatto capire che i tuoi interventi nelle questioni (e nei thread) che mi riguardano sono sgraditi, perchè sono in una fase particolarmente delicata della mia vita e le tue considerazioni non mi sono di alcun aiuto.
> Tu sei libero di intervenire, ci mancherebbe. E di fare tutti i discorsi che vuoi su quanto sono belle o brutte le maschere. Io sono però libera di risponderti che non li gradisco, perchè non mi piace come ti poni tu nei miei confronti e nei confronti delle mie vicende personali.
> ...


Ripeto:
In quel post non mi riferivo a te.
Ma sulla necessità che hanno gli umani di mascherarsi.
In altre parole, Fabry mi ha fatto riflettere su questo.
Su come noi umani, alle volte, dobbiamo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.

Non capisco come tu interpreti il mio pormi nei confronti delle tue vicende personali.
Mi sembra, e che Oscuro mi smentisca, di aver sempre espresso nei tuoi confronti sentimenti di ammirazione per come hai tentato di recuperare il tuo matrimonio e la tua famiglia, nonostante l'enoreme delusione che hai ricevuto.

Non posso, però, dirti che provo sentimenti di ammirazione per te, quando hai iniziato a tradire lui, perchè ai miei occhi è stato come un pugnalare tutti gli ideali per cui tu hai lottato, e l'ho letto, ( fraintendendolo e me ne scuso), come una vendetta o come un tuo riabilitarti agli occhi di te stessa.

Poi sono pur sempre anch'io un marito.
Anch'io sono stato molto vicino alla separazione e più o meno so che aria tira in casa, quel senso di fallimento, e il mio piangere due notti intere, appoggiato al lavabo mentre mi sparavo a tutto volume la quinta sinfonia di Gustav Mahler.

Mi rendo conto che è un momentaccio per te.
Ma tu cerca, per favore, di non vedere in ogni mio scritto un attacco alla tua persona.
Non attacco le persone, io, attacco le idee, che mi sembrano sbagliate o false, o cattive.
A casa mia si chiama onestà intellettuale.
Non posso fare nessuna preferenza.
Se mia figlia uccide una persona, mi dispiace, ai miei occhi è un' assassina. Non posso dire a me stesso, ah, dato che è tua figlia e le vuoi un bene dell'anima non è un'assassina.

Ripeto infine, io la vedo, pur sempre, con gli occhi di un uomo e di un marito.
E non mi piace leggere di una moglie che allontana da casa suo marito, per qualsiasi ragione.

E ancora non capisco che cosa ti ho fatto di male.
Come con ogni persona, anche con te, ho cercato di dare il meglio.
Giustamente tu poi hai detto che siamo incompatibili: allora siamo due estranei.

E personalmente ritengo la separazione un'immane disgrazia.
Ma se è finita è finita.

[video=youtube;URKGIa0b_jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URKGIa0b_jI&feature=related[/video]

E poi come dovrei pormi nei confronti delle tue vicende personali?
Non posso mostrarti la solidarietà femminile: sono un uomo e un marito.
E non puoi avercela con i miei pesantissimi limiti.


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> In quel post non mi riferivo a te.
> Ma sulla necessità che hanno gli umani di mascherarsi.
> In altre parole, Fabry mi ha fatto riflettere su questo.
> ...


fai conto che abbia postato l'emoticon che vomita


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> In quel post non mi riferivo a te.
> Ma sulla necessità che hanno gli umani di mascherarsi.
> In altre parole, Fabry mi ha fatto riflettere su questo.
> ...


Sul nero, Conte, per favore. C'è stato un tempo in cui tu MI INCORAGGIAVI a tradire mio marito!! E lo sai bene. Perchè ora dici il contrario? Vedi che sei tu a volermi mettere in cattiva luce?

Sul rosso, se tu mi avessi detto queste cose, proprio come le hai scritte qui, ne avremmo potuto discutere. Ripeto, sono i toni e le modalità che mi hanno sempre offeso. Un conto è discutere della separazione, un conto è dirmi che sono confusa o che mio marito non mi ama o cose del genere. Riesci a capire la differenza?

Comunque non credere che per me la separazione sia una passeggiata. Non la vivo come una tragedia, ma è un momento pesante, carico di sensi di colpa. Tienilo presente quando parli con me.


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul nero, Conte, per favore. C'è stato un tempo in cui tu MI INCORAGGIAVI a tradire mio marito!! E lo sai bene. Perchè ora dici il contrario? Vedi che sei tu a volermi mettere in cattiva luce?
> 
> Sul rosso, se tu mi avessi detto queste cose, proprio come le hai scritte qui, ne avremmo potuto discutere. Ripeto, sono i toni e le modalità che mi hanno sempre offeso. Un conto è discutere della separazione, un conto è dirmi che sono confusa o che mio marito non mi ama o cose del genere. Riesci a capire la differenza?
> 
> Comunque non credere che per me la separazione sia una passeggiata. Non la vivo come una tragedia, ma è un momento pesante, carico di sensi di colpa. Tienilo presente quando parli con me.


ti incoraggiava perchè sperava che la dessi a (o anche) a lui..così non è stato e adesso gli girano i coglioni (coglioncini, vista la stazza)


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

Comunque non credere che per me la separazione sia una passeggiata. Non la vivo come una tragedia, ma è un momento pesante, carico di sensi di colpa. Tienilo presente quando parli con me.


Non lo può fare Sole, lui è limitato, per sua ammissione non ha proseguito con la sua e parla per sentito dire, e NON SA quanto sia difficile affrontarla..


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

e per inciso, CONTE,  in un tuo mp che mi hai mandato prima che ti mettessi nella lista delgi ignorati per non ricevere i tuoi sgradevoli nonchè vomitevoli mp (e precisamente in un mp del 9/3/2012 alle ore 00:15) mi hai pure scritto il tuo numero di cellulare...quindi, caro il mio grande (grande si fa per dire) leccaculo, evita di fare il gradasso perchè fino a 3 mesi fa volevi che ti chiamassi...ipocrita, falso e maligno....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul nero, Conte, per favore. C'è stato un tempo in cui tu MI INCORAGGIAVI a tradire mio marito!! E lo sai bene. Perchè ora dici il contrario? Vedi che sei tu a volermi mettere in cattiva luce?
> 
> Sul rosso, se tu mi avessi detto queste cose, proprio come le hai scritte qui, ne avremmo potuto discutere. Ripeto, sono i toni e le modalità che mi hanno sempre offeso. Un conto è discutere della separazione, un conto è dirmi che sono confusa o che mio marito non mi ama o cose del genere. Riesci a capire la differenza?
> 
> Comunque non credere che per me la separazione sia una passeggiata. Non la vivo come una tragedia, ma è un momento pesante, carico di sensi di colpa. Tienilo presente quando parli con me.


Sole io non ho mai incoraggiato nessuno mai, a tradire il proprio compagno! MAI.
Mi hai frainteso. Io ti ho detto di condividere. Di provare a spingere lui a lascarti i tuoi spazi. 
E tu mi hai risposto che lui non ci arrivarà mai a certe dimensioni.
MAI MAI MAI io ho incoraggiato a tradire. Ma stiamo scherzando?
E non è MAI stata mia intenzione metterti sotto cattiva luce...
A che pro? Che cosa me ne verrebbe in tasca?

Ammetto di non essere riuscito a trovare le parole giuste, i toni e i modi...
Ma Sole siamo adulti e pronti a tutto...( spero)...
Come faccio io a dirti: tuo marito ti ama, dopo quello che ha fatto? 

Cioè ti parlo con il cuore in mano, io capisco che una persona ha bisogno di pensare che l'altro lo ami.
E te lo dico come un uomo che ha fatto di tutto e di più per convincersi che una data persona lo amasse.

Ma poi ho accettato la dura realtà.
Mi sono confrontato proprio in privato con persone del forum di cui avevo fiducia e ho chiesto a loro...è da qua fin qua...secondo te mi ama?

E la risposta è stata unanime!
Conte questa donna ti vuole un bene dell'anima, ma l'amore è un'altra cosa!
COnte lo devi accettare, per il suo e il tuo bene.

Credimi Sole è stata durissima.
Ma ce l'ho fatta.

Sui sensi di colpa non so che dire, se non questi sconosciuti...
Magari potessi provarne anch'io.

Mia moglie mi ha salvato con queste parole.
" Dai, tu ce l'hai messa davvero tutta, per far andare bene la nostra storia, ma non ci sei riuscito, non casca il mondo se questo nostro rapporto non è come lo volevi tu, vivilo per quello che è e per quello che ti dà, non è poco, credimi!".

Qua dicono che io non vivo la coppia, che non vivo come un uomo sposato...
Ma mia cara SOle, io purtroppo o per fortuna non ho avuto modo di vivere questo, che leggo di tante persone...

Ma quello no, e sei stata ospite due giorni a casa mia.
Hai visto chi sono e come vivo, e credimi ho fatto di tutto per farti sentire a tuo agio.
E ti ho rispettato.

Io intendevo dire, che magari, con la coppia aperta, tuo marito si sbloccava dalla sua dipendenza affettiva da te, e tu mi dicevi, io voglio indietro mio marito, non darmi al libertinaggio.

COme possiamo amare una persona e poi fare quello che capiamo fa dispiacere a lei?

Alla fine della fiera, io sono vissuto in un certo modo, perchè mia moglie me lo ha permesso.
Ma non l'ho MAI tradita, MAI.

Perchè è mia moglie: non mi va di prenderla per il culo.

E quando abbiamo parlato di separazione, lei mi ha detto, io mi sistemo la mia casa, ma questa è la tua casa.
Poi come sai siamo stati travolti dalla sua malattia.
E ora sta bene, ma il futuro, non lo conosciamo.

Ma io non sono dipendente affettivo da lei...
Cioè siamo due persone con una vita tutta piena, due persone che camminano con le proprie gambe, senza intralciarsi, ma io non ho mai fatto mistero delle mie frequentazioni femminili.

Infine io giustifico il tradimento come chiodo scaccia chiodo.
Ma mai come prima istanza.

In altre parole ancora, io ti ho solo detto, io e mia moglie viviamo così e ci troviamo bene.
Dopo una pausa di sei mesi, in cui siamo "vissuti distanti", ci siamo accorti che questo è il nostro equilibrio.

Poi è lei che dice, da quando hai conosciuto Nausicaa tu sei rinato, come uomo e come persona.
E non sei più un eterno insoddisfatto, brontolone, scontento, musone...ti sei perfino rimesso a suonare seriamente.


----------



## aristocat (2 Luglio 2012)

Ospiti vari & Utenti registrati: faccio appello alla vostra signorilità .
Vi prego, basta. Beccatevi altrove ma non nel 3d di Sole.
E' uno spettacolo desolante, come la giri la giri. Poco importa se Tizio ha ragione e Caio ha torto, a chi legge qui interessa del benessere di Sole e tutto il resto è fuffa e OT. 
Non so se rendo .
Scusate l'intromissione.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ti incoraggiava perchè sperava che la dessi a (o anche) a lui..così non è stato e adesso gli girano i coglioni (coglioncini, vista la stazza)


No scusa questo è molto offensivo.
Angelo, questo è un 3d serio, dove si parla dei problemi di una separazione.
Mai fatte ste cose in vita mia.
Dai...


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No scusa questo è molto offensivo.
> Angelo, questo è un 3d serio, dove si parla dei problemi di una separazione.
> Mai fatte ste cose in vita mia.
> Dai...


senti cicciobello....vedi di sloggiare perchè stasera mi hai già fatto perdere la pazienza...vergognati..tu e chi ti sta appresso...hai fatto di peggio e vedi finirla qua...ed esci da questo thread....schifoso ipocrita falso...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e per inciso, CONTE,  in un tuo mp che mi hai mandato prima che ti mettessi nella lista delgi ignorati per non ricevere i tuoi sgradevoli nonchè vomitevoli mp (e precisamente in un mp del 9/3/2012 alle ore 00:15) mi hai pure scritto il tuo numero di cellulare...quindi, caro il mio grande (grande si fa per dire) leccaculo, evita di fare il gradasso perchè fino a 3 mesi fa volevi che ti chiamassi...ipocrita, falso e maligno....


SI vero, ma non mi hai chiamato no?
VOlevo che parlassimo di certe cose personalmente senza continuamente smerdare il forum no?
Chiedo anche a te:
Cosa ti ho fatto io di male, per ricevere sistematicamente tutti questi insulti.
Ti rendi conto che parli ad un perfetto sconosciuto?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ospiti vari & Utenti registrati: faccio appello alla vostra signorilità .
> Vi prego, basta. Beccatevi altrove ma non nel 3d di Sole.
> E' uno spettacolo desolante, come la giri la giri. Poco importa se Tizio ha ragione e Caio ha torto, a chi legge qui interessa del benessere di Sole e tutto il resto è fuffa e OT.
> Non so se rendo .
> ...


scusa per l'intromissione all'intromissione...direi che è il caso di starne fuori. grazie....


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole io non ho mai incoraggiato nessuno mai, a tradire il proprio compagno! MAI.
> Mi hai frainteso. Io ti ho detto di condividere. Di provare a spingere lui a lascarti i tuoi spazi.
> E tu mi hai risposto che lui non ci arrivarà mai a certe dimensioni.
> MAI MAI MAI io ho incoraggiato a tradire. Ma stiamo scherzando?
> ...


Non ho più voglia di parlare di queste cose.

Scusami.

Però ci tengo a ribadire che tu mi hai incoraggiato a fare sesso con altri ben sapendo che mio marito non era disponibile alla coppia aperta. Quindi mi incoraggiavi a prendermi i miei spazi indipendentemente dalle idee di mio marito e dal fatto che avrebbe potuto soffrirne.

Questo per chiarezza.

Per il resto non discuterò più di questi argomenti con te, sono inutili, non servono a nessuno. Non servono a me.
Ero contenta quando ho letto le parole di Fabry, ora sono proprio amareggiata.


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI vero, ma non mi hai chiamato no?
> VOlevo che parlassimo di certe cose personalmente senza continuamente smerdare il forum no?
> Chiedo anche a te:
> Cosa ti ho fatto io di male, per ricevere sistematicamente tutti questi insulti.
> Ti rendi conto che parli ad un perfetto sconosciuto?


anche lo stupratore di una ragazza che non conosco nemmeno è un perfetto sconosciuto. questo non mi proibisce di pensare le cose più abbiette su di lui...
ipocrita, quanto ti pare a te le smerdate sul forum (false peraltro) le fai, come stasera scrivendo che io avrei problemi di alcol..sei solo un poverino maltrattato dalla natura e ti contorni solo di sfigati come te....


----------



## Leda (2 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ospiti vari & Utenti registrati: faccio appello alla vostra signorilità .
> Vi prego, basta. Beccatevi altrove ma non nel 3d di Sole.
> E' uno spettacolo desolante, come la giri la giri. Poco importa se Tizio ha ragione e Caio ha torto, a chi legge qui interessa del benessere di Sole e tutto il resto è fuffa e OT.
> Non so se rendo .
> ...


:up:




Sole ha detto:


> Ero contenta quando ho letto le parole di Fabry, ora sono proprio amareggiata.


Ecco. Sarete soddisfatti.


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ospiti vari & Utenti registrati: faccio appello alla vostra signorilità .
> Vi prego, basta. Beccatevi altrove ma non nel 3d di Sole.
> E' uno spettacolo desolante, come la giri la giri. Poco importa se Tizio ha ragione e Caio ha torto, a chi legge qui interessa del benessere di Sole e tutto il resto è fuffa e OT.
> Non so se rendo .
> ...


Grazie Ari 

Apprezzo molto la tua intromissione!


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedi di farti i cazzi tuoi perchè 1 passi. 2 sono già troppe...e non ti preoccupare della soddisfazione degli altri...preoccupati della tua...


----------



## Leda (2 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> vedi di farti i cazzi tuoi perchè 1 passi. 2 sono già troppe...e non ti preoccupare della soddisfazione degli altri...preoccupati della tua...


Grazie per i consigli. Penso che non seguirò nè l'uno nè l'altro.
Anzi, magari li userò per arricchire la mia collezione di chissenefrega.


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI vero, ma non mi hai chiamato no?
> VOlevo che parlassimo di certe cose personalmente senza continuamente smerdare il forum no?
> Chiedo anche a te:
> Cosa ti ho fatto io di male, per ricevere sistematicamente tutti questi insulti.
> Ti rendi conto che parli ad un perfetto sconosciuto?


ps: e ovviamente non ti ho chiamato per 2 motivi (e giustamente):
1) perchè non ho nulla da discutere con un essere come te
2) mi fai schifo su questo forum (e stasera lo hai riconfermato se mai ce ne fosse bisogno) figurati a sentirti per telefono e non essendo IO un ipocrita come te mi comporto coerentemente (sempre IO)


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ecco. Sarete soddisfatti.


No Regina, probabilmente la colpa è mia. Potevo evitare di ribattere e non l'ho fatto. Mi sono arrabbiata.

Sono amareggiata perchè ho letto delle enormi falsità su una persona a cui voglio un gran bene.  Falsità gravi e cattive.

E sono triste perchè alla fine mi rendo conto che controbattere e ribattere non serve a niente e a nessuno. Serve solo a far salire il livello di rabbia e cattiveria in una spirale senza fine... tutto qui.


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli. Penso che non seguirò nè l'uno nè l'altro.
> Anzi, magari li userò per arricchire la mia collezione di chissenefrega.


ecco brava..colleziona.


----------



## Leda (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No Regina, probabilmente la colpa è mia. Potevo evitare di ribattere e non l'ho fatto. Mi sono arrabbiata.
> 
> Sono amareggiata perchè ho letto delle enormi falsità su una persona a cui voglio un gran bene. Falsità gravi e cattive.
> 
> E sono triste perchè alla fine mi rendo conto che controbattere e ribattere non serve a niente e a nessuno. Serve solo a far salire il livello di rabbia e cattiveria in una spirale senza fine... tutto qui.


E' normale che tu senta questo spazio come *tuo*. L'hai aperto tu, tratta di fatti che ti riguardano molto da vicino, è comprensibile che tu ti sia sentita in dovere di difenderlo.
Meno comprensibile è che altri lo usino per pubbliche zuffe, che potrebbero svolgersi tranquillamente in privato, e che invece avvengono sotto gli occhi di tutti quasi come se ognuno perseguisse una propria strategia di _captatio benevolentie _collettiva. Senza rendersi conto che nel frattempo avviliscono te.
E' da signori saper fare un passo indietro.
Ari cercava di farlo notare.
Io pure.
Pazienza.


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> E' normale che tu senta questo spazio come *tuo*. L'hai aperto tu, tratta di fatti che ti riguardano molto da vicino, è comprensibile che tu ti sia sentita in dovere di difenderlo.
> Meno comprensibile è che altri lo usino per pubbliche zuffe, che potrebbero svolgersi tranquillamente in privato, e che invece avvengono sotto gli occhi di tutti quasi come se ognuno perseguisse una propria strategia di _captatio benevolentie _collettiva. Senza rendersi conto che nel frattempo avviliscono te.
> E' da signori saper fare un passo indietro.
> Ari cercava di farlo notare.
> ...


ma sei in grado di leggere o sei venuta a fare la crocerossina tanto per? ti ha detto che non è mareggiata perchè ci siamo azzuffati ma perchè il conte si è permesso di dire cose false su di me... quindi TU sei fuori luogo qui...


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma sei in grado di leggere o sei venuta a fare la crocerossina tanto per? ti ha detto che non è mareggiata perchè ci siamo azzuffati ma perchè il conte si è permesso di dire cose false su di me... quindi TU sei fuori luogo qui...


PS: esattamente come è fuori luogo qui in questo thread il conte anche se ci scrivesse solo "buongiorno a tutti".


----------



## Fabry (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho più voglia di parlare di queste cose.
> 
> Scusami.
> 
> ...



Sole non amareggiarti, sai di avere trovato la strada giusta per ritrovare la tua serenità, quella è la prima cosa da fare...un problema alla volta Sole, uno alla volta, alla fine troverai il bandolo della matassa...


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> E' normale che tu senta questo spazio come *tuo*. L'hai aperto tu, tratta di fatti che ti riguardano molto da vicino, è comprensibile che tu ti sia sentita in dovere di difenderlo.
> Meno comprensibile è che altri lo usino per pubbliche zuffe, che potrebbero svolgersi tranquillamente in privato, e che invece avvengono sotto gli occhi di tutti quasi come se ognuno perseguisse una propria strategia di _captatio benevolentie _collettiva. Senza rendersi conto che nel frattempo avviliscono te.
> E' da signori saper fare un passo indietro.
> Ari cercava di farlo notare.
> ...


Io ho apprezzato molto, davvero. Così come ho apprezzato Ari.

Però vorrei evidenziare che anch'io, pur usando altri toni, ho partecipato al botta e risposta. Non mi sono tirata indietro. Anch'io ho contribuito al mio avvilimento, ecco


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sole non amareggiarti, sai di avere trovato la strada giusta per ritrovare la tua serenità, quella è la prima cosa da fare...un problema alla volta Sole, uno alla volta, alla fine troverai il bandolo della matassa...


Oggi sei una ventata di ottimismo per me Fabry 

Passa più spesso da queste parti


----------



## Leda (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io ho contribuito al mio avvilimento, ecco


Avviliamoci tutti insieme  E facciamo tesoro della lezione


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

comunque per mettere la parola fine a questo sgradevole incidente...
il conte non è gradito in questo thread da chi lo ha aperto. chi lo ha aperto ha spiegato a grandi linee il perchè... il conte si è permesso di scrivere cose subdole e sgradevoli e si è beccato un insulto da me. sacrosanto per il motivo che ho appena scritto sopra. in risposta mi sono beccato del poveretto e dell'alcolista. chi ha aperto questo thread è evidente che ci è rimasta molto male per quello che ha scritto il conte e non per quello che ho scritto io. adesso, care le mie crocerossine , lo dico io a voi...uscite da qui perchè state solo cercando voi della captatio benevolenza senza averci capito una beneamata fava.
io chiuderei qui...INVECE, CONTE, CON TE NON E' FINITA QUI...TU MI FAI SCHIFO DA ANNI COME PERSONA PER QUELLO CHE SCRIVI QUI E PER QUELLO CHE SEI E DA TE NON MI FACCIO CERTO SCRIVERE DELLE COSE DEL GENERE. FALSE, MALIGNE E QUANT'ALTRO. detto questo, già ti avevo detto di mollare Sole e ancora stai qui a cercare di metterla in cattiva luce. sei proprio un uomo piccolo, sgradevole e vomitevole..in ogni senso...tu e chi ti sta appresso.


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> *Avviliamoci tutti insieme * E facciamo tesoro della lezione


----------



## Fabry (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oggi sei una ventata di ottimismo per me Fabry
> 
> Passa più spesso da queste parti



OK ricevuto, sarà un piacere


----------



## stellina (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lì per lì ho creduto che fosse per i suoi tradimenti. E diciamo che una grossa mano l'hanno data. Soprattutto mi hanno stimolata a prendere gradualmente le distanze da lui.
> 
> Ora, ragionando a mente fredda, capisco che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei problemi già da prima. Forse però se lui avesse deciso di affrontarli con me anzichè tradirmi li avremmo risolti.
> 
> ...


come lo capisco... ti ammiro veramente. un bacio dolce sole e che la vita ti sorrida!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

*Però*

Se mi piaceva frequentare un bar dove trovavo degli amici e il bar cambia gestione e privilegia chi lo usa come casino e tratta chiunque entri come una puttana, smetto di frequentarlo e se chi consideravo amico/a continua a frequentarlo o accetta di essere trattata/o da puttana o evita di frequentarlo. Certo può anche tentare di ribellarsi, ma lo fa inutilmente come inutilmente ho tentato io in principio, perché il posto ormai ha cambiato la destinazione d'uso.
Basti leggere questo thread o l'invito a un'utente scritto con toni di una tale volgarità che mi ha agghiacciata.
E' evidente che lo scopo di ogni "simpatico raduno" è sempre stato solo quello di far pesca a strascico tra donne che sono in un momento (alcune un momento piuttosto lungo, in effetti) di fragilità personale per ottenere ciò che altrimenti, evidentemente, non si potrebbe ottenere.
Mi domando perché cercare qui di fare nuove conoscenze per uscire da situazioni complicate, affidandosi a persone di tal genere.

Sono stata bannata con accuse infamanti e assurde e non spettava a me dimostrare che erano accuse infondate, bensì a chi le ha fatte di provarle.
Nessuno di chi ha fatto le accuse si è degnato di chiedere scusa (ben sapendo che erano assurdità) solo perché mi ero opposta al fatto che questo posto diventasse un casino, nel senso di bordello, ed, evidentemente, lo facevo con una capacità di intuizione sulla natura delle persone (acquisita sulla mia pelle, dopo una vita di ingenua fiducia nella natura umana) e qualche capacità linguistica e dialettica che non ha nulla di manipolatorio.

Questo in risposta a chi mi ha chiesto di rientrare.
P/R


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se mi piaceva frequentare un bar dove trovavo degli amici e il bar cambia gestione e privilegia chi lo usa come casino e tratta chiunque entri come una puttana, smetto di frequentarlo e se chi consideravo amico/a continua a frequentarlo o accetta di essere trattata/o da puttana o evita di frequentarlo. Certo può anche tentare di ribellarsi, ma lo fa inutilmente come inutilmente ho tentato io in principio, perché il posto ormai ha cambiato la destinazione d'uso.
> Basti leggere questo thread o l'invito a un'utente scritto con toni di una tale volgarità che mi ha agghiacciata.
> E' evidente che lo scopo di ogni "simpatico raduno" è sempre stato solo quello di far pesca a strascico tra donne che sono in un momento (alcune un momento piuttosto lungo, in effetti) di fragilità personale per ottenere ciò che altrimenti, evidentemente, non si potrebbe ottenere.
> Mi domando perché cercare qui di fare nuove conoscenze per uscire da situazioni complicate, affidandosi a persone di tal genere.
> ...


L'unica cosa che mi sento di contestarti è questa. O almeno posso parlare per me e per tanti altri per i quali lo scopo del raduno non è mai stato questo.
Ho degli amici veri in più che mi hanno aiutata, questo grazie ai raduni e ho imparato a conoscere meglio altri e se il caso ad allontanarmi.
Grassetto e quoto tutto il resto


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi sento di contestarti è questa. O almeno posso parlare per me e per tanti altri per i quali lo scopo del raduno non è mai stato questo.
> Ho degli amici veri in più che mi hanno aiutata, questo grazie ai raduni e ho imparato a conoscere meglio altri e se il caso ad allontanarmi.
> Grassetto e quoto tutto il resto


Certamente non tutti/e coloro che partecipavano ai raduni avevano l'obiettivo di far parte dell'harem di questo o quello (che invece a questo miravano), ma semplicemente quello di conoscere persone che le/i avrebbero capiti. 
E' questo anche il motivo per cui anch'io ho conosciuto persone con le quali ero entrata in confidenza attraverso il forum.
Io avevo intuito queste intenzioni meno nobili presto, ma posso comprendere che chi entrava in una fase in cui era più bisognosa di comprensione (com'era la mia inizialmente quando sono stata accolta in altro modo) potesse confondere stalle per stelle.
Ma mi pare che ora il gioco sia scoperto.

P/R


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certamente non tutti/e coloro che partecipavano ai raduni avevano l'obiettivo di far parte dell'harem di questo o quello (che invece a questo miravano), ma semplicemente quello di conoscere persone che le/i avrebbero capiti.
> E' questo anche il motivo per cui anch'io ho conosciuto persone con le quali ero entrata in confidenza attraverso il forum.
> Io avevo intuito queste intenzioni meno nobili presto, ma posso comprendere che chi entrava in una fase in cui era più bisognosa di comprensione (com'era la mia inizialmente quando sono stata accolta in altro modo) potesse confondere stalle per stelle.
> Ma mi pare che ora il gioco sia scoperto.
> ...


Quoto:up:

E se mi passi la battuta: due volte in un'ora da quando sono in questo forum non era mai successo


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> 
> E se mi passi la battuta: due volte in un'ora da quando sono in questo forum non era mai successo


:-D :-D 
Tutti (io compresa eh...) cambiamo attraverso anche gli errori.
C'è chi invece si perfeziona... :-D


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> come lo capisco... ti ammiro veramente. un bacio dolce sole e che la vita ti sorrida!!!


Grazie Stellina, speriamo che la vita mi sorrida. Per ora non è facile... lasciare una persona che ti ama dopo tanti anni e tanti sbagli, tanto dolore... insomma, non è facile.

A volte io e mio marito ci ritroviamo a piangere mano nella mano in silenzio. E' questo che si prova quando finisce un'unione senza che ci sia più rabbia, nè la voglia di odiarsi. Si assiste alla chiusura di un capitolo cruciale della propria vita.

La cosa che mi pesa è che sento di aver mancato a una promessa importante: quella fatta ai nostri figli. Quando sono venuti al mondo, io e mio marito li abbiamo accolti promettendo loro, implicitamente, che sarebbero stati al riparo del nostro amore. La famiglia è questo: un luogo dove l'amore di una coppia protegge i suoi cuccioli, li fa crescere sereni e al sicuro. Ora tutto questo per i miei bambini, che sono ancora piccoli, non c'è più. E questa sensazione è terribile per me.

E poco importa se la famiglia che eravamo non si appoggiava più sull'amore... questo non mi fa sentire meno colpevole.

Spero che questa fase passi e di trovare gli strumenti per far capire ai nostri figli che comunque ci saremo sempre per loro, anche se vivremo in case diverse.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Stellina, speriamo che la vita mi sorrida. Per ora non è facile... lasciare una persona che ti ama dopo tanti anni e tanti sbagli, tanto dolore... insomma, non è facile.
> 
> A volte io e mio marito ci ritroviamo a piangere mano nella mano in silenzio. E' questo che si prova quando finisce un'unione senza che ci sia più rabbia, nè la voglia di odiarsi. Si assiste alla chiusura di un capitolo cruciale della propria vita.
> 
> ...


sai che ci siamo sempre un po' scontrate su questa mia inflessibilità che riguarda i figli ; però mi sento proprio di dirti che gli strumenti per far capire le cose nel modo giusto tu li hai messi in atto giorno per giorno educandoli e amandoli come traspare.
e ti stupiranno per la maturità e serenità con la quale sapranno andare avanti con due genitori che non hanno mai smesso e non smetteranno di esserci per loro


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che ci siamo sempre un po' scontrate su questa mia inflessibilità che riguarda i figli ; però mi sento proprio di dirti che gli strumenti per far capire le cose nel modo giusto tu li hai messi in atto giorno per giorno educandoli e amandoli come traspare.
> e ti stupiranno per la maturità e serenità con la quale sapranno andare avanti con due genitori che non hanno mai smesso e non smetteranno di esserci per loro


Grazie Minerva. Non hai idea di come mi faccia bene poterlo credere.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non so se credo alla fedeltá. Ma credo nella possibilitá di amare qualcuno in modo pulito. Come ho fatto per 15 anni, prima che mio marito mi tradisse.
> 
> Mi sto schiarendo le idee, sto ritrovando la persona che ero e trovo che sia bellissimo, dopo tanto, non avere segreti, non avere nulla da nascondere. È una sensazione che mi mancava e mi riconcilia con me stessa


questo mi fa moltissimo piacere.  però scusami se ti sembrerò tardo,ma cosa intendi per amare in modo pulito?


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo mi fa moltissimo piacere.  però scusami se ti sembrerò tardo,ma cosa intendi per amare in modo pulito?


Amare in modo trasparente, senza tradimenti e menzogne.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2012)

Ti auguro che accada,ma spero tu sia abbastanza realista da sapere che sarà improbabile


----------



## aristocat (2 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti auguro che accada,ma spero tu sia abbastanza realista da sapere che sarà improbabile


ma non impossibile


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma non impossibile


già. dipende da chi incontri


----------



## aristocat (2 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> già. dipende da chi incontri


verissimo!


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti auguro che accada,ma spero tu sia abbastanza realista da sapere che sarà improbabile


Perchè tutto questo pessimismo? Ti è capitato qualcosa o è semplicemente sfiducia nei confronti del genere umano?


----------



## elena_ (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Stellina, speriamo che la vita mi sorrida. Per ora non è facile... lasciare una persona che ti ama dopo tanti anni e tanti sbagli, tanto dolore... insomma, non è facile.
> 
> A volte io e mio marito ci ritroviamo a piangere mano nella mano in silenzio. E' questo che si prova quando finisce un'unione senza che ci sia più rabbia, nè la voglia di odiarsi. Si assiste alla chiusura di un capitolo cruciale della propria vita.
> 
> ...


Questa fase passerà.
E troverai ciò che cerchi.
Voi ci siete.
E i vostri figli lo capiranno che, anche se vi separerete, non vi separerete mai da loro.
Ho letto (e riletto e riletto) un libro illuminante, "Dai figli non si divorzia", di Anna Oliverio Ferraris. 
Ti abbraccio virtualmente.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè tutto questo pessimismo? Ti è capitato qualcosa o è semplicemente sfiducia nei confronti del genere umano?


la seconda che hai detto.

sia chiaro che non te la sto tirando   solo che la vedo così


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Questa fase passerà.
> E troverai ciò che cerchi.
> Voi ci siete.
> E i vostri figli lo capiranno che, anche se vi separerete, non vi separerete mai da loro.
> ...


Lo leggerò senz'altro, grazie!

Ricambio l'abbraccio Elena


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Questa fase passerà.
> E troverai ciò che cerchi.
> Voi ci siete.
> E i vostri figli lo capiranno che, anche se vi separerete, non vi separerete mai da loro.
> ...


I figli hanno bisogno di tranquillità e serenità. Solo genitori con il sale in zucca possono dare loro questo. Solo chi è capace di "separarsi" dal concetto di coppia, una volta che questa cessa di esistere per uno dei due o, se vogliamo, per entrambi, riuscirà a concentrarsi esclusivamente su di loro (e anche su se stesso in seconda istanza). Le rabbie, paure, rancori, passano presto in secondo piano e non intaccano più quel sorriso velato da tristezza che ogni bimbo riesce sempre a percepire, anche se facciamo di tutto per celarla, per soffocarla.
L'augurio, mio o di chiunque, è insignificante in confronto ad un tuo sorriso sereno, naturale, spontaneo e pieno di amore verso un bambino.


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Amare in modo trasparente, senza tradimenti e menzogne.



Scusa Sole, ma l'obiettivo (sacrosanto) che hai di amare in modo trasparente, senza tradimenti e menzogne, avresti potuto attuarlo ancora dentro il tuo rapporto, se solo lo aveste voluto con tutte le vostre forze.
Tuo marito ha fatto quello che ha fatto, ma mi era parso di capire che avesse buona volontà e ci mettesse il suo impegno a voler ricostruire, oltre al fatto di aver capito gli errori commessi.  
Se non è così, ho mal compreso, quindi tutto quello che scrivo a seguire non ha più senso...
E anche tu...volendo, si può sempre cambiare rotta se ci si accorge che quella impostata non ci porta al benessere.
Forse è proprio l'amore, inteso come sentimento che si prova dentro di noi, ad essere scemato del tutto...
E quando è così, è proprio finita.


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Sole, ma l'obiettivo (sacrosanto) che hai di amare in modo trasparente, senza tradimenti e menzogne, avresti potuto attuarlo ancora dentro il tuo rapporto, se solo lo aveste voluto con tutte le vostre forze.
> Tuo marito ha fatto quello che ha fatto, ma mi era parso di capire che avesse buona volontà e ci mettesse il suo impegno a voler ricostruire, oltre al fatto di aver capito gli errori commessi.
> Se non è così, ho mal compreso, quindi tutto quello che scrivo a seguire non ha più senso...
> E anche tu...volendo, si può sempre cambiare rotta se ci si accorge che quella impostata non ci porta al benessere.
> ...


Sì, il problema ero io. Mi sono resa conto che non avrei mai smesso di tradire mio marito proprio perchè non lo amo più. Pensavo di poter continuare a stare con lui e con altri, avevo trovato questo equilibrio di comodo. Poi ho capito che posso tornare ad amare, che posso di nuovo credere nell'amore. Infatti ora ci credo 
Purtroppo questo tipo di amore per mio marito non lo sentivo più. È finita per questo.
Pensavo di averlo giá spiegato, ma forse non ero stata abbastanza chiara


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I figli hanno bisogno di tranquillità e serenità. Solo genitori con il sale in zucca possono dare loro questo. Solo chi è capace di "separarsi" dal concetto di coppia, una volta che questa cessa di esistere per uno dei due o, se vogliamo, per entrambi, riuscirà a concentrarsi esclusivamente su di loro (e anche su se stesso in seconda istanza). Le rabbie, paure, rancori, passano presto in secondo piano e non intaccano più quel sorriso velato da tristezza che ogni bimbo riesce sempre a percepire, anche se facciamo di tutto per celarla, per soffocarla.
> L'augurio, mio o di chiunque, è insignificante in confronto ad un tuo sorriso sereno, naturale, spontaneo e pieno di amore verso un bambino.



Bentornato


----------



## Fabry (3 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bentornato



Sei veggente ?   O io rinco...



p.s. stupendo post, non registrato :up:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sei veggente ?   O io rinco...
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. stupendo post, non registrato :up:


Ho riconosciuto lo stile.. Ed ê di in utente che ho sempre stimato molto e che non scrive da un po'....


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sei veggente ?   *O io rinco*...
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. stupendo post, non registrato :up:


siamo in due....


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, il problema ero io. Mi sono resa conto che non avrei mai smesso di tradire mio marito proprio perchè non lo amo più. Pensavo di poter continuare a stare con lui e con altri, avevo trovato questo equilibrio di comodo. Poi ho capito che posso tornare ad amare, che posso di nuovo credere nell'amore. Infatti ora ci credo
> Purtroppo questo tipo di amore per mio marito non lo sentivo più. È finita per questo.
> Pensavo di averlo giá spiegato, ma forse non ero stata abbastanza chiara


no,lo 6 stata   e rinnovo l'augurio di trovare ciò che cerchi


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> siamo in due....


In tre.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In tre.


Dai un piccolo sforzo..


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai un piccolo sforzo..


Forse un sospetto ce l'ho...ma non ne sono sicura.


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I figli hanno bisogno di tranquillità e serenità. Solo genitori con il sale in zucca possono dare loro questo. Solo chi è capace di "separarsi" dal concetto di coppia, una volta che questa cessa di esistere per uno dei due o, se vogliamo, per entrambi, riuscirà a concentrarsi esclusivamente su di loro (e anche su se stesso in seconda istanza). Le rabbie, paure, rancori, passano presto in secondo piano e non intaccano più quel sorriso velato da tristezza che ogni bimbo riesce sempre a percepire, anche se facciamo di tutto per celarla, per soffocarla.
> L'augurio, mio o di chiunque, è insignificante in confronto ad un tuo sorriso sereno, naturale, spontaneo e pieno di amore verso un bambino.


Mi sa che ti ho riconosciuto anch'io Non registrato. E se sei proprio tu, posso dire di essere lusingata dal fatto che tu abbia scritto dopo tanto proprio qui 

Se non sei chi penso... hai detto comunque parole che mi danno conforto e ti ringrazio


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, il problema ero io. Mi sono resa conto che non avrei mai smesso di tradire mio marito proprio perchè non lo amo più. Pensavo di poter continuare a stare con lui e con altri, avevo trovato questo equilibrio di comodo. Poi ho capito che posso tornare ad amare, che posso di nuovo credere nell'amore. Infatti ora ci credo
> Purtroppo questo tipo di amore per mio marito non lo sentivo più. È finita per questo.
> Pensavo di averlo giá spiegato, ma forse non ero stata abbastanza chiara


Di disapprovazioni ne ricevo diverse e in genere capisco sempre cosa abbia spinto il disapprovatore a disapprovare 

Ma questa proprio non me la spiego. Se qualcuno mi aiuta lo ringrazio in anticipo. Solo per capire, davvero.


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Di disapprovazioni ne ricevo diverse e in genere capisco sempre cosa abbia spinto il disapprovatore a disapprovare
> 
> Ma questa proprio non me la spiego. Se qualcuno mi aiuta lo ringrazio in anticipo. Solo per capire, davvero.


Invidia?


----------



## angelo-merkel (3 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Invidia?


sicuro.....aggiungerei cattiveria e malignità gratutita


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sicuro.....aggiungerei cattiveria e malignità gratutita


:up: :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non c'entro eh?
> Ti pubblico subito il rapportino di oggi e che Admin mi smentisca!


Non ho chiesto chi mi ha disapprovato. Ho chiesto un parere sul perchè, sul motivo, su cosa può aver dato fastidio di quel post.

Tu hai idee?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho chiesto chi mi ha disapprovato. Ho chiesto un parere sul perchè, sul motivo, su cosa può aver dato fastidio di quel post.
> 
> Tu hai idee?


Assolutamente no.
Buonasera, mi ritiro in buon ordine.

Solo una cosa, anche a me è capitato di ricevere rubini ad minchiam, ho talmente tanti verdi, che semplicemente mi metto a ridere e dico...ma chi se ne frega...

Sole, sai quanto ride, l'oscuro rubinatore leggendo che dai a lui peso?

In questo senso ( ironico e caciaro) pubblico la lista.

E' un dirti...dai Sole...lascia perdere ste cose...

Tutto lì!


----------



## angelo-merkel (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Buonasera, mi ritiro in buon ordine.
> 
> Solo una cosa, anche a me è capitato di ricevere rubini ad minchiam, ho talmente tanti verdi, che semplicemente mi metto a ridere e dico...ma chi se ne frega...
> ...


non capisci mai una beneamata mazza...


----------



## Sole (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Buonasera, mi ritiro in buon ordine.
> 
> *Solo una cosa, anche a me è capitato di ricevere rubini ad minchiam, ho talmente tanti verdi, che semplicemente mi metto a ridere e dico...ma chi se ne frega...
> ...


Guarda, visto che io mi reputo un po' cresciuta per questi giochi da bambini dell'asilo (il conteggio dei pallini rossi e dei pallini verdi nemmeno i miei figli lo prenderebbero sul serio ), cerco di utilizzare quello che di buono c'è in questo sistema, che è questo: il verde per me rappresenta un rinforzo positivo rispetto a un pensiero che esprimo, il rosso mi stimola a riflettere su quello che può aver dato fastidio nel mio modo di esprimermi. Di solito ragiono così.

In questo caso non ho capito e ho chiesto un parere: cosa può aver infastidito di questo post? 

Se il fatto di avere tanti verdi ti autorizza a fregartene delle disapprovazioni e a non operare mai una riflessione critica su quello che dici o il modo in cui lo dici, buon per te. Io sono un po' meno sicura di me, forse, mi analizzo con più attenzione, anche usando i rinforzi positivi e negativi degli altri.

Quindi stai sereno, nessuno vuole fare polemica. Ti sembrerà incredibile ma non tutti sono come te. Volevo solo capire meglio, tutto qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho chiesto chi mi ha disapprovato. Ho chiesto un parere sul perchè, sul motivo, su cosa può aver dato fastidio di quel post.
> 
> Tu hai idee?


rabbia, perché hai trovato serenità e una nuova partenza. sicuro sicuro apa:


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Di disapprovazioni ne ricevo diverse e in genere capisco sempre cosa abbia spinto il disapprovatore a disapprovare
> 
> Ma questa proprio non me la spiego. Se qualcuno mi aiuta lo ringrazio in anticipo. Solo per capire, davvero.



forse chi pensa che tradire non significhi non amare 
o, all'opposto, chi crede che si dovrebbe riflettere bene se si ama ancora, prima di rivolgersi altrove
o forse no!:smile:


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse chi pensa che tradire non significhi non amare
> o, all'opposto, chi crede che si dovrebbe riflettere bene se si ama ancora, prima di rivolgersi altrove
> o forse no!:smile:


Questo lo posso capire.

 Però è anche vero che io ho parlato per me, ho raccontato della mia storia, del mio vissuto. Quando io sentivo di amare mio marito non l'ho tradito nonostante lui fosse stato deludente come compagno e come padre. Nonostante spesso fosse freddo, lontano e irascibile. E tante altre cose che non posso certo spiegare qui.

Io, per la mia sensibilità e le mie convinzioni, penso che quando si ama davvero non si tradisca. Ma penso anche che non siamo tutti uguali, che ci sono persone che amano in modo diverso dal mio, che si danno in modo diverso, che da un rapporto cercano cose diverse... quindi non posso certo giudicare il modo in cui ciascuno sa amare.

Vabbè, ci penserò su. Grazie Free


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo lo posso capire.
> 
> Però è anche vero che io ho parlato per me, ho raccontato della mia storia, del mio vissuto. Quando io sentivo di amare mio marito non l'ho tradito nonostante lui fosse stato deludente come compagno e come padre. Nonostante spesso fosse freddo, lontano e irascibile. E tante altre cose che non posso certo spiegare qui.
> 
> ...


ma infatti, sono esperienze squisitamente personali, non ha molto senso approvare o disapprovare, secondo me
al limite si potrebbe approvare il fatto di averle raccontate onestamente, cercando di farsi capire
o, viceversa, disapprovare il fatto di aver mostrato supponenza o superficialità nel raccontarle, ma mica è il tuo caso!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, sono esperienze squisitamente personali, non ha molto senso approvare o disapprovare, secondo me
> al limite si potrebbe approvare il fatto di averle raccontate onestamente, cercando di farsi capire
> o, viceversa, disapprovare il fatto di aver mostrato supponenza o superficialità nel raccontarle, ma mica è il tuo caso!


secondo me possono essere disapprovati solo i post offensivi. Trovare un post offensivo di Sole... mi sembra sia impossibile.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me possono essere disapprovati solo i post offensivi. Trovare un post offensivo di Sole... mi sembra sia impossibile.


concordo


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

a me è capitato più di una volta di ricevere + e - per lo stesso post
anche a voi?


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me è capitato più di una volta di ricevere + e - per lo stesso post
> anche a voi?


Io non mi ricordo... se è capitato non me se sono accorta!


----------



## Sabina_ (8 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono passati più di due anni ormai. Due anni in cui gli sono rimasta accanto aiutandolo a rimettersi in piedi, ma anche tradendolo e allontanandomi da lui appena possibile.
> 
> Sono cambiata, in questi due anni. Ho imparato a camminare da sola, sono passata attraverso a esperienze che mi hanno aiutata a riflettere. Senza i tradimenti, forse, non sarei arrivata fino a qui.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole, 
leggo solo ora e nonostante io e te abbiamo avuto qualche screzio volevo esprimerti la mia solidarietà. 
Rivedo me e mio marito negli abbracci e pianti di te con tuo marito, forse ti invidio un po' per la scelta che sei riuscita a maturare, mentre io non riesco ancora ad arrivare da alcuna parte, anche se dei movimenti ci sono stati.
Un abbraccio.... separarsi e' un grande dolore ma il tempo e' un buon alleato.


----------



## passante (9 Luglio 2012)

sole:


----------



## Sole (9 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> leggo solo ora e nonostante io e te abbiamo avuto qualche screzio volevo esprimerti la mia solidarietà.
> Rivedo me e mio marito negli abbracci e pianti di te con tuo marito, forse ti invidio un po' per la scelta che sei riuscita a maturare, mentre io non riesco ancora ad arrivare da alcuna parte, anche se dei movimenti ci sono stati.
> Un abbraccio.... separarsi e' un grande dolore ma il tempo e' un buon alleato.


Grazie Sabina.

Devo dire che il tuo abbraccio lo apprezzo in modo particolare. Lo ricambio volentieri


----------



## stellina (10 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Stellina, speriamo che la vita mi sorrida. Per ora non è facile... lasciare una persona che ti ama dopo tanti anni e tanti sbagli, tanto dolore... insomma, non è facile.
> 
> A volte io e mio marito ci ritroviamo a piangere mano nella mano in silenzio. E' questo che si prova quando finisce un'unione senza che ci sia più rabbia, nè la voglia di odiarsi. Si assiste alla chiusura di un capitolo cruciale della propria vita.
> 
> ...


dimostri molta forza...sei sicuramente una donna forte...ti stimo molto anche per l'onestà dei pensieri. 
una piccola riflessione: resterete sempre una famiglia, soprattutto perchè tra voi 2 non c'è odio ma consapevolezza. magari non sarete la famiglia del mulino bianco...ma dimmi tu quante ne conosci di famiglie del mulino bianco???
ti abbraccio forte forte


----------



## Sole (11 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> dimostri molta forza...sei sicuramente una donna forte...ti stimo molto anche per l'onestà dei pensieri.
> una piccola riflessione: resterete sempre una famiglia, soprattutto perchè tra voi 2 non c'è odio ma consapevolezza. magari non sarete la famiglia del mulino bianco...ma dimmi tu quante ne conosci di famiglie del mulino bianco???
> ti abbraccio forte forte


Grazie stellina per le belle parole che mi dici


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

Hai ragione non c'è un nesso allora scrivo qui:

Il fatto è che mi sembra  un pó affrettato dopo soli due mesi avere già in altro, naturalmente parlo per me e questa situazione mi fa riflettere...
cioè penso cacchio ho due figli da crescere dei casini con la separazione cOme cavoli faccio a buttarmi così in un'altra relazione ?
poi come mi sembra di aver capito tu ,giustamente ,vuoi fare le cose alla luce del sole:mrgreen: ... e quindi i bambini sanno dell'esistenza dell'altro , perchè vuoi viverti questa storia , il che è giustissimo...ma non pensi che i figlio possano avere una leggera confusione?

Bon queste sono le domande che mi porrei io ... per lo meno come ho gia detto dopo soli due mesi dalla decisione di separazione....


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai ragione non c'è un nesso allora scrivo qui:
> 
> Il fatto è che mi sembra un pó affrettato dopo soli due mesi avere già in altro, naturalmente parlo per me e questa situazione mi fa riflettere...
> cioè penso cacchio ho due figli da crescere dei casini con la separazione cOme cavoli faccio a buttarmi così in un'altra relazione ?
> ...


lun a , dice perplesso che ora ti cerca un assolo di tamburello per darti l'idea del martellamento:sbatti:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lun a , dice perplesso che ora ti cerca un assolo di tamburello per darti l'idea del martellamento:sbatti:



Dove ??? Perchè ????
come????
sono troppo caga cazzo ???

Vabbuono mi ritiro e vado a vedermi la Juve...


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dove ??? Perchè ????
> come????
> sono troppo caga cazzo ???
> 
> Vabbuono mi ritiro e vado a vedermi la Juve...


pure juventina.
sì ma io che sono? niente, preferisco vivere...ciaolunastorta:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Azzo*

Azzo dopo aver visto la juve con il napoli...siamo apposto...era tanto che non vedevo partite del"GENERE"solo in questo povero paese di merda!!


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lun a , dice perplesso che ora ti cerca un assolo di tamburello per darti l'idea del martellamento:sbatti:


Mi sono ribaltata dal sedile del treno :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai ragione non c'è un nesso allora scrivo qui:
> 
> Il fatto è che mi sembra  un pó affrettato dopo soli due mesi avere già in altro, naturalmente parlo per me e questa situazione mi fa riflettere...
> cioè penso cacchio ho due figli da crescere dei casini con la separazione cOme cavoli faccio a buttarmi così in un'altra relazione ?
> ...


Non pensavo di essere un soggetto così interessante!

Comunque cosa ti fa credere che siano due mesi? Io non mi sono precipitata a scrivere il thread appena ho deciso di separarmi.

Sul resto scusami, son cose troppo personali  di  cui non devo rendere conto nè a te nè al Conte (visto che nell'altro thread mi chiedeva anche lui notizie sull'argomento gli rispondo qui).


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non pensavo di essere un soggetto così interessante!
> 
> Comunque cosa ti fa credere che siano due mesi? Io non mi sono precipitata a scrivere il thread appena ho deciso di separarmi.
> 
> Sul resto scusami, son cose troppo personali  di  cui non devo rendere conto nè a te nè al Conte (visto che nell'altro thread mi chiedeva anche lui notizie sull'argomento gli rispondo qui).


Aspetta dato che ci sono andato vicino, posso testimoniarti che non è così facile separarsi e ci sono dei tempi tecnici.
Prova ne sia che i coniugi che non riescono a mettersi d'accordo finiscono in giudiziale.
Non è che decidi e domani vai davanti al giudice...
Ma tanto te ne renderai d'accordo nelle tue carni.
Facile dire lascio mio marito, perchè l'ho deciso io, mica è detto che lui sia disposto a subire le tue decisioni, può essere sempre non d'accordo e tentare di far valere i suoi diritti...

Cioè io non ti chiedevo i particolari, ma volevo solo sapere come hai fatto a fare così in fretta.
Mi ricordo che anche io e mia moglie insomma ci sono voluti mesi. 
E poi abbiamo rinunciato per il terribile imprevisto che devo dire ci ha fatto molto maturare e spinto a stare assieme per quello che davvero abbiamo capito valere per noi due.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure juventina.
> sì ma io che sono? niente, preferisco vivere...ciaolunastorta:singleeye:


Ma Minni... Mica sono qui per vedere la partita...
ma per rifarmi glio occhi e sbavare un pó dietro a certi fustaccioni(che tra l'altro non mi degnano nemmeno di uno sguardo)



Che tra gli altri vado per vedere Conte che mi piace un sacco.....
Ogni riferimento è puramente casuale....
ahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma Minni... Mica sono qui per vedere la partita...
> ma per rifarmi glio occhi e sbavare un pó dietro a certi fustaccioni(che tra l'altro non mi degnano nemmeno di uno sguardo)


impossibile.  i fustaccioni non hanno la gobba.   e la gobba pare essere pure infettiva.....

voto 4 per Lunapiena.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> impossibile.  i fustaccioni non hanno la gobba.   e la gobba pare essere pure infettiva.....
> 
> voto 4 per Lunapiena.




Non cCiccio ......
la gobba porta fortuna.........
popopopppoppopo!!.....




4 meglio di zero.....


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non cCiccio ......
> la gobba porta fortuna.........
> popopopppoppopo!!.....


no no....va mica bene.......


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta dato che ci sono andato vicino, posso testimoniarti che non è così facile separarsi e ci sono dei tempi tecnici.
> Prova ne sia che i coniugi che non riescono a mettersi d'accordo finiscono in giudiziale.
> Non è che decidi e domani vai davanti al giudice...
> Ma tanto te ne renderai d'accordo nelle tue carni.
> ...


Io e mio marito non viviamo più insieme e siamo d'accordo su tutto. Questo non vuol dire che sia tutto perfettamente definito, ma nonostante le tensioni che ci sono (come è normale che sia) cerchiamo di pensare al bene dei bimbi prima di tutto.
Questo per rassicurarti sul fatto che non mi sono separata solo nella mia fantasia


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*SI*

Si MAZZOLENI porta molta fortuna.......!


----------



## jdeep (5 Settembre 2012)

la decisione è saggia... xò tutti dimenticano lui !
io ci sono passato e so quali immensi sforzi ha dovuto fare per accettare e come lei stessa dice rimettersi in piedi...bè due anni non sono 2 settimane, o due mesi...
lei dice che lo ha supportato nella sua debolezza... si ma con fughe etc, mi chiedo se lui ha messo 2 anni per arrivare a questa scelta più o meno condivisa è dipeso proprio da questa via crucis... magari avrebbe sofferto meno accettando in poche settimane o comunque pochi mesi la dipartita di lei.
Certo la fine è lieta, ma siete sicuri che l'amore per entrambe era proprio finito o che invece è stato così dilaniato da bisogni di lei non soddisfatti prima, ricerca di altro altrove... e dopo dal marito, che in più era sicuramente ferito nell'orgoglio nella sua virilità e chissà cos'altro... mentre il tutto continuava a ripetersi...
insomma è la fine della storia?
conosco molte persone separate... ci vuole pochissimo ad apprezzare tutte le libertà che uscire da un matrimonio comporta... ma pian pianino ci si ricorda anche di tutto ciò che di buono invece si è perso... si trova una persona e per quanto interessante, bella, affascinante o ciò che volete ci si aspetta dentro ci sia anche tutto ciò che si è perduto... peccato che era frutto di esperienze, a volte prime esperienze, frutto di anni di convivenza, di crescita assieme.
E questo non credete sarebbe un ulteriore disturbo a qualsiasi rapporto si tenta di ricreare... insomma... non c'e' mai la parola fine e non si finisce mai di pentirsi... cmq la scelta è leggittima anche se tardiva.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

jdeep ha detto:


> la decisione è saggia... xò tutti dimenticano lui !
> io ci sono passato e so quali immensi sforzi ha dovuto fare per accettare e come lei stessa dice rimettersi in piedi...bè due anni non sono 2 settimane, o due mesi...
> lei dice che lo ha supportato nella sua debolezza... si ma con fughe etc, mi chiedo se lui ha messo 2 anni per arrivare a questa scelta più o meno condivisa è dipeso proprio da questa via crucis... magari avrebbe sofferto meno accettando in poche settimane o comunque pochi mesi la dipartita di lei.
> Certo la fine è lieta, ma siete sicuri che l'amore per entrambe era proprio finito o che invece è stato così dilaniato da bisogni di lei non soddisfatti prima, ricerca di altro altrove... e dopo dal marito, che in più era sicuramente ferito nell'orgoglio nella sua virilità e chissà cos'altro... mentre il tutto continuava a ripetersi...
> ...


Grande...grande sto post
Non so come ringraziarti per queste testimonianza.
Perchè hai delineato il vero perchè, molte persone ricostruiscono.
E appunto non è nè per convenienza nè per vigliaccheria.
Ma perchè tutto sommato credono ancora in loro due.
Io sono molto frenato da uno scritto di Seneca.
Dovunque vai, porti con te te stesso.
Questo post lo bloggo.:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

*Ecco il testo...*

Seneca saluta il suo Lucilio

Credi che questo sia capitato soltanto a te e ti meravigli come di una cosa straordinaria che, nonostante le tue preregrinazioni così lunghe e tanti cambiamenti di località, non ti sei scrollato di dosso la tristezza e il peso che opprimono la tua mente? Devi cambiare d’animo, non di cielo. Puoi anche attraversare il mare,

Terre e città retrocedano pure

come dice il nostro Virgilio: ebbene, i tuoi difetti ti seguiranno ovunque andrai. A un tale che esprimeva questa stessa lamentela Socrate disse: “Perché ti stupisci, se i lunghi viaggi non ti servono, dal momento che porti in giro te stesso? Ti incalza il medesimo motivo che ti ha spinto fuori di casa, lontano”. A che può giovare vedere nuovi paesi? A che serve conoscere città e luoghi diversi? E’ uno sballottamento che sfocia nel vuoto. Domandi come mai questa fuga non ti è utile? Tu fuggi con te stesso. Devi deporre il fardello che grava sul tuo animo, altrimenti prima non ti piacerà alcun luogo. Ora il tuo stato d’animo è identico, pensaci bene, a quello della veggente che Virgilio ci presenta già sconvolta e stimolata da un pungolo, invasa da uno spirito estraneo:

La veggente delira e cerca di scacciare dal petto

il grande dio.

Vai di qua e di là per scuotere il peso che ti sta addosso e che diventa ancor più fastidioso in conseguenza della tua stessa agitazione. Analogamente su una nave i pesi ben stabili premono di meno, mentre i carichi che si spostano, rollando in modo diseguale, mandano più rapidamente a fondo quella parte su cui essi gravano. Qualunque cosa tu faccia, la fai contro di te e con lo stesso movimento ti arrechi un danno: infatti stai scuotendo un ammalato. Ma quando ti sarai liberato da questo male, qualsiasi cambiamento di località diverrà un piacere. Ti releghino pure nelle terre più lontane; ebbene, in qualsivoglia cantuccio di terra barbara in cui ti troverai per forza ad abitare, quella sede, qualche che sia, ti sarà ospitale. Più che la meta del tuo viaggio importa lo spirito con cui l’hai raggiunta, e pertanto non dobbiamo subordinare il nostro animo ad alcun luogo. Bisogna vivere con questa convinzione: “Non sono nato per un solo cantuccio di terra, la mia patria è l’universo intero”. Se questo concetto ti fosse trasparente, non ti meraviglieresti di non trovare alcun conforto nella varietà delle regioni in cui di bel nuovo di rechi per la noia delle precedenti. Infatti ti sarebbe piaciuta la prima in cui saresti capitato, e poi anche di volta in volta avresti gradito le successive, se avessi considerato ciascuna come interamente tua. Ora non viaggi, ma erri e ti lasci trasportare, passi da una località all’altra, benché ciò che cerchi, il vivere secondo virtù, si trovi in altro luogo. Ci può essere qualcosa di più caotico del Foro? Eppure persino qui si potrebbe vivere in pace, se questa scelta fosse assolutamente necessaria. Ma se ci fosse consentito di acquartierarci dove si vuole, io fuggirei anche la vista e le vicinanze del Foro. Infatti, come i luoghi con un clima pestilenziale intaccano  perfino la salute più solida, così anche per una sana disposizione mentale – tuttavia non ancora perfetta e in fase di rinvigorimento – alcune situazione producono effetti poco salutari. Non sono d’accordo con quelli che si gettano in mezzo ai marosi e con quelli che, apprezzando una vita esagitata, lottano ogni giorno con grande coraggio contro difficoltà concrete. Il saggio sopporterà questa situazione, non la sceglierà, e preferirà essere in pace piuttosto che in battaglia: non si ricava granché dall’avere liquidato i propri vizi, se poi ci si vede costretti a scontrarsi con quelli degli altri. “Trenta tiranni” tu dici “si piazzarono intorno a Socrate, ma non riuscirono a spezzare il suo animo”. Che importa quanti sono i padroni. La schiavitù è una sola: chi ha saputo disprezzarla è libero, per quanto grande sia lo stuolo dei tiranni.

E’ il momento di finire, ma non prima di avere pagato il pedaggio. “Inizio di salute è la consapevolezza dell’errore commesso”. Mi sembra che Epicuro abbia espresso in modo egregio questo pensiero; infatti, chi non sa di sbagliare, non vuole neppure correggersi; conviene dunque che tu ti sorprenda in errore prima di cominciare a correggerti. Alcuni si vantano dei propri difetti: pensi che abbia in mente qualche rimedio chi annovera i suoi difetti tra le virtù? Orbene, per quanto tu puoi, metti te stesso in stato di accusa, inquisisciti, sostieni prima il ruolo di accusatore, poi di giudice, e da ultimo, di difensore. Talvolta sii duro con te stesso. Stammi bene.

tratto dalle Epistulae morales ad Lucilium, Liber Tertius, epistula XXVIII, Seneca; la traduzione in italiano è di Fernando Solinas


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Seneca saluta il suo Lucilio
> 
> Credi che questo sia capitato soltanto a te e ti meravigli come di una cosa straordinaria che, nonostante le tue preregrinazioni così lunghe e tanti cambiamenti di località, non ti sei scrollato di dosso la tristezza e il peso che opprimono la tua mente? Devi cambiare d’animo, non di cielo. Puoi anche attraversare il mare,
> 
> ...


è la massima per eccellenza :up:


----------



## elena_ (6 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande...grande sto post
> Non so come ringraziarti per queste testimonianza.
> Perchè hai delineato il vero perchè, molte persone ricostruiscono.
> E appunto non è nè per convenienza nè per vigliaccheria.
> ...


sarà il mio memento


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

jdeep ha detto:


> la decisione è saggia... xò tutti dimenticano lui !
> io ci sono passato e so quali immensi sforzi ha dovuto fare per accettare e come lei stessa dice rimettersi in piedi...bè due anni non sono 2 settimane, o due mesi...
> lei dice che lo ha supportato nella sua debolezza... si ma con fughe etc, mi chiedo se lui ha messo 2 anni per arrivare a questa scelta più o meno condivisa è dipeso proprio da questa via crucis... magari avrebbe sofferto meno accettando in poche settimane o comunque pochi mesi la dipartita di lei.
> Certo la fine è lieta, ma siete sicuri che l'amore per entrambe era proprio finito o che invece è stato così dilaniato da bisogni di lei non soddisfatti prima, ricerca di altro altrove... e dopo dal marito, che in più era sicuramente ferito nell'orgoglio nella sua virilità e chissà cos'altro... mentre il tutto continuava a ripetersi...
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande...grande sto post
> Non so come ringraziarti per queste testimonianza.
> Perchè hai delineato il vero perchè, molte persone ricostruiscono.
> E appunto non è nè per convenienza nè per vigliaccheria.
> ...



Io invece non sono d'accordo.

I bei ricordi, e i rimpianti, ci sono sempre quando una storia di lunga durata finisce (non vale solo per il matrimonio). 
Ciononostante, se una relazione si interrompe, a meno che questa separazione non sia il frutto di un colpo di testa o dettata dalla rabbia (e nel caso di Sole dubito proprio che sia così, altrimenti non ci avrebbe messo due anni per capirlo) significa che ricordi e rimpianti vengono considerati un 'prezzo' equo da pagare per salvaguardare un benessere che con quella persona non si ritiene più perseguibile.

Questo non equivale ovviamente ad affermare che chi se la sente di proseguire e recuperare un rapporto di coppia lo faccia solo per convenienza o paura della solitudine o per mantenere una facciata socialmente accettabile. Se lo fa perchè crede ancora in un sè all'interno di quel 'noi' fa benissimo a tenere duro e ha tutto il mio rispetto e la mia considerazione.

Ma ne ha altrettanto chi invece si rende conto che una fase della sua vita si è conclusa, non si vede più compagno o compagna di chi lo era stato fino a quel momento e decide per la solitudine o per una nuova relazione nella quale crede, per motivi che saranno ovviamente diversi in parte, più che nella precedente.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io invece non sono d'accordo.
> 
> I bei ricordi, e i rimpianti, ci sono sempre quando una storia di lunga durata finisce (non vale solo per il matrimonio).
> Ciononostante, se una relazione si interrompe, a meno che questa separazione non sia il frutto di un colpo di testa o dettata dalla rabbia (e nel caso di Sole dubito proprio che sia così, altrimenti non ci avrebbe messo due anni per capirlo) significa che ricordi e rimpianti vengono considerati un 'prezzo' equo da pagare per salvaguardare un benessere che con quella persona non si ritiene più perseguibile.
> ...




Ma non intendeva questo jdeep ... Almeno io ho capito altro ..


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non intendeva questo jdeep ... Almeno io ho capito altro ..


Tu cos'hai capito?


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tu cos'hai capito?


io ho letto quello che hai letto tu


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tu cos'hai capito?



Jdeep è mettiamo l'altra campana o almeno ha vissuto forse una separazione non 
completamente condivisa ma accettata perchè era giusto così...ha visto (dico quello che ho capito io)la moglie o compagna tastare la libertà dopo errori commessi e senza voce in capitolo ha accettato magari le scelte di lei ...
per poi scoprire tempo dopo di aver sbagliato ma ormai è troppo tardi nessuno torna sui suoi passi e quello che rimane 
saranno solo i ricordi e un amore che internamente ancora c'è...
Non so se mi spiego ma almeno io ho capito qualcosa del genere..


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Jdeep è mettiamo l'altra campana o almeno ha vissuto forse una separazione non
> completamente condivisa ma accettata perchè era giusto così...ha visto (dico quello che ho capito io)la moglie o compagna tastare la libertà dopo errori commessi e senza voce in capitolo ha accettato magari le scelte di lei ...
> per poi scoprire tempo dopo di aver sbagliato ma ormai è troppo tardi nessuno torna sui suoi passi e quello che rimane
> saranno solo i ricordi e un amore che internamente ancora c'è...
> Non so se mi spiego ma almeno io ho capito qualcosa del genere..


Perchè non tornare sui propri passi, se ci si rende conto di averli mossi nella direzione sbagliata?

O magari questa è l'illusione che ha lui, che l'amore di chi se ne è andato internamente ci sia ancora. E ci sarà sicuramente, ma non nel modo in cui lui spererebbe, altrimenti davvero non credo che si rimarrebbe separati 'perchè tanto ormai è fatta'.

Però forse l'autore del post potrebbe illuminarci meglio in proposito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè non tornare sui propri passi, se ci si rende conto di averli mossi nella direzione sbagliata?
> 
> O magari questa è l'illusione che ha lui, che l'amore di chi se ne è andato internamente ci sia ancora. E ci sarà sicuramente, ma non nel modo in cui lui spererebbe, altrimenti davvero non credo che si rimarrebbe separati 'perchè tanto ormai è fatta'.
> 
> Però forse l'autore del post potrebbe illuminarci meglio in proposito.


Forse non sempre è possibile tornare sui propri passi.
Nel caso della separazione.
Vediamo.
Due persone di comune accordo decidono di separarsi per un periodo e di ritrovarsi dopo un anno e tirare le somme.

E' ben diverso il caso in cui uno dei due decide e impone la sua decisione.
L'altro poi si rassegna e subisce.
Poi capita che quello che ha imposto la decisione si pente e vuole tornare indietro.
Ed è lì che scopre che non c'è più nessuno ad attedenderlo a braccia aperte.
Perchè la vita è girata altrove.

Quanti finiscono dalla padella alla brace?
Quanti poi rimpiangono quello che hanno gettato alle ortiche?

E credimi Leda, proprio stasera io e mia moglie abbiamo parlato di "certe" cose...
Vero può capitare di incontrare chi in prima istanza ci sembra il parnaso degli dei.
Ma come fare quando poi magari troppo tardi si capisce che quel parnaso era un inferno mascherato?

Ok io ho fallito un rapporto d'amore o di coppia. 
Ok ho fallito.
Come faccio a non avere il sospetto di non portare in un nuovo rapporto proprio i germi che hanno fatto fallire il precedente?
Non devo tener opportunamente conto delle mie caratteristiche che hanno inevitalmente contribuito a portare in una situazione di conflitto?

Vediamo magari sono stati i miei silenzi.
E io silenzioso.
Diventerò loquace in un nuovo rapporto?
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

MI conosco.
Anzi la vita di coppia è uno specchio impietoso di chi siamo e di come siamo.
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Mi separo e vado a convivere con un'altra?
Tempo sei mesi...
Ricominciano le danze...

E che faccio se la nuova lei...
Non la vede affatto come la precedente?

Che faccio quando scopro che la precedente mi ha amato e questa invece no? 
Ma magari mi usa?

Allora mi sono persuaso e mi sono detto.
Ok se mi devo separare mi separerò.
Ma non per condividere ancora la mia casa con una donna.
Troppo rischioso e pericoloso.

Poi come fare?
Guardo la mia casa...
Vero che è MIA.
Ma questa casa è pregna dei segni che sono lei.

Mi spiace sai 
CI penso...
Non riuscirei mai a vedere un'altra donna che mette le sue cose nel comodino che ha usato lei.

Magari si sta solo assieme perchè è così.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse non sempre è possibile tornare sui propri passi.
> Nel caso della separazione.
> Vediamo.
> Due persone di comune accordo decidono di separarsi per un periodo e di ritrovarsi dopo un anno e tirare le somme.
> ...



Conte, è vero che non lo sai se con una nuova persona le cose potranno andare bene oppure no, però se senti che con quella con cui stavi prima non ci puoi rimanere, non è che ti devi autoflagellare per forza solo perchè l'altro o l'altra ti vorrebbero ancora accanto.

Non ha neanche senso ipotizzare che i legami finiscano perchè uno ripete sempre gli stessi errori o mancanze. 

In coppia si è in due, e la relazione è un terzo, cocostruito da entrambi.

Se ragioni come ragioni è solo perchè tu _sai _di voler stare con tua moglie. Ma pensa a quando hai voluto troncare con qualcuna. Sapevi che dopo sarebbe andata meglio? Potevi esserne certo? Ovviamente no, così come non puoi essere sicuro che tua moglie non ti molli tra un tot di tempo. E allora cos'è che ti fa decidere, considerato che la sfera di cristallo non ce l'hai? Il fatto che tu _senta_ di voler stare con tua moglie. E' quello che vuoi.

Quando questo qualcosa che si sente non lo si sente più, rimanere insieme è una violenza senza senso.

Un po' come questo discorso


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Conte, è vero che non lo sai se con una nuova persona le cose potranno andare bene oppure no, però se senti che con quella con cui stavi prima non ci puoi rimanere, non è che ti devi autoflagellare per forza solo perchè l'altro o l'altra ti vorrebbero ancora accanto.
> 
> Non ha neanche senso ipotizzare che i legami finiscano perchè uno ripete sempre gli stessi errori o mancanze.
> 
> ...


Invece io concordo con tutto ciò che hai scritto fino ad ora (anche se purtroppo non riesco ancora ad approvarti). E reputo questo tuo discorso molto sensato.

La relazione è il risultato dell'incontro tra due persone uniche e irripetibili. Per questa ragione è unica e a sè.

Vero che in una nuova storia io posso tendere a ripetere le stesse vecchie dinamiche ma 1) bisogna  vedere come reagisce la nuova persona che sta con te davanti a queste dinamiche, e 2) bisogna vedere in che modo hai rielaborato le vicende sentimentali che ti hanno portato alla separazione, con quale grado di consapevolezza.

Nel mio caso, i tradimenti di mio marito mi hanno costretta a prendere atto di una crisi del nostro rapporto, ma anche del modo in cui io stavo dentro il nostro rapporto, del modo in cui ci stava lui e del perchè. Tutte cose che ho affrontato in terapia e di cui ho preso coscienza poco a poco.

Questa consapevolezza l'avevo da un bel po' a livello razionale. Mi mancava quel 'sentire' di cui parli tu. Tanto che in una vecchia discussione (http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...di-dirsi-addio?p=859099&viewfull=1#post859099), quando ero nel pieno degli alti e bassi del mio matrimonio, mi chiedevo come si arrivasse a percepire la sensazione di doversi lasciare. Alla fine ho capito che questa domanda me la ponevo proprio perchè questo 'sentire' non era ancora arrivato.

Nel momento in cui arriva, nel momento in cui 'senti', capisci che stare insieme è una forzatura. E allora non c'è più niente da fare.

Fermo restando che l'esperienza di una lunga vita di coppia, com'è stata la mia, rimane in qualche modo dentro di te, è qualcosa che contribuisce a definirti e a fare di te ciò che sei. 

In questo senso niente viene perduto, anche se finisce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Invece io concordo con tutto ciò che hai scritto fino ad ora (anche se purtroppo non riesco ancora ad approvarti). E reputo questo tuo discorso molto sensato.
> 
> La relazione è il risultato dell'incontro tra due persone uniche e irripetibili. Per questa ragione è unica e a sè.
> 
> ...


Giustissimo... il rapporto può modificarsi, la vita di coppia finire. Ma nessuno potrà mai toglierci quello che abbiamo vissuto, nel bene e nel male, a meno che non siamo noi stessi a rinnegarlo.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> *Perchè non tornare sui propri passi, se ci si rende conto di averli mossi nella direzione sbagliata?*
> 
> O magari questa è l'illusione che ha lui, che l'amore di chi se ne è andato internamente ci sia ancora. E ci sarà sicuramente, ma non nel modo in cui lui spererebbe, altrimenti davvero non credo che si rimarrebbe separati 'perchè tanto ormai è fatta'.
> 
> Però forse l'autore del post potrebbe illuminarci meglio in proposito.



Semplice ... Perchè ci sono passi da cui non puoi tornare indietro...
non ti resta che andare avanti e tenerti stretto quello che era..


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Conte, è vero che non lo sai se con una nuova persona le cose potranno andare bene oppure no, però se senti che con quella con cui stavi prima non ci puoi rimanere, non è che ti devi autoflagellare per forza solo perchè l'altro o l'altra ti vorrebbero ancora accanto.
> 
> Non ha neanche senso ipotizzare che i legami finiscano perchè uno ripete sempre gli stessi errori o mancanze.
> 
> ...


Allora quando ho troncato ero sicuro che sarebbe andata meglio.
Perchè io arrivo a troncare quando proprio non ne posso più e sto sbarellando.
Io penso che il rubino che ho preso sul mio post sia ingiusto, comunque sia quello che mi fa decidere è quella cosa che ti dici, ma si tutto sommato meglio sta minestra che non saltare la finestra.
Posso apparire rassegnato invece il mio atteggiamento è: non si può aver tutto dalla vita, stiamo bene attenti a non scambiare lucciole per lanterne, e men che meno stiamo attenti a non finire come le falene che vanno a sbattere sulla luce...

Ovvio che se un giorno saltare la finestra è più vantaggioso che mangiare la minestra...ci metto un nano secondo a saltare...

Cioè io mi chiedo...
Ok separiamoci: e dopo?

Non è questione di volontà per me, ma questione di desiderio.
Io desidero stare con mia moglie fin tanto che le condizioni che regolano il nostro rapporto ci fanno stare bene entrambe. Non capisco perchè devo distruggere un equilibrio raggiunto negli anni e non con poca fatica, incomprensioni ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse non sempre è possibile tornare sui propri passi.


eppure proprio tu, conte, ne sei l'esempio 

ricordo bene le cose che scrivevi quando sono entrata qui

e ora scrivi cose del tutto diverse

ergo le cose, per te, sono cambiate
quindi è possibile tornare sui propri passi


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> eppure proprio tu, conte, ne sei l'esempio
> 
> ricordo bene le cose che scrivevi quando sono entrata qui
> 
> ...


Punto primo io non sono uno che va per partiti presi o convinzioni.
SOno piuttosto dadaista.
Quello che ve bene oggi, domani può essere rivisto e revisionato alla luce di nuovi fatti ed esperienze.
Mi sono reso conto che 
in certi casi è possibile tornare sui propri passi, in altri no.

Ti faccio un esempio pratico.
Un uomo abbandona sua moglie.
Poi cerca di tornare chiedendo perdono.

Magari io mi dico...ma si daiiiiiiiiii...perdonalo.
Ma cosa faccio?

Prendo e parto con il brainstorm...
Sottopongo la causa a tutte le donne che conosco...partendo da mia moglie.

Ebbene non ne ho trovata una che mi dicesse:
Si lo riprenderei in casa.

Così ho appurato che il trauma da abbandono non è una cosa che si possa lasciar correre o ricucire.

Ne avessi trovata una...avrei detto in certi casi si può perdonare...
Ma il dato del campo dice...
Che i frutti di un abbandono sono questi: Non voglio più avere niente a che fare con te, in nessun senso.

Scrivo cose diverse...
Perchè mi sono arrichito di nuove esperienze no?
Certo quando sono entrato qui ero in condizioni particolarissime...
Poi ho capito e assunto determinate cose no?

Ripeto io no dogmatico, io no aristotelico, ma molto, schopenhueriano no?

Le cose sono così in sè stesse...
O sono così perchè NOI ci ostiniamo a vederle così?

Per me la separazione è giusta quando ci si separa perchè non si trovano più motivi buoni per stare assieme no?
Separarsi per andare con un'altra persona è come firmare un assegno in bianco...può andarte ben, ma anche andarti male...

Perchè come tutti noi scopriamo molte cose del nostro partner dopo che siamo andati a conviverci così sarà con la nuova persona no?

E infatti conosco storie di persone che sono andate in meglio, vedi mio zio, o persone che sono finite con un pugno di mosche...perchè magari hanno lasciato una moglie dicendo che aveva troppe pretese, e senza accorgersene si sono messi con una che ne ha cento di più...

Poi ovvio l'orgoglio umano fa dire tante cose che fanno solo sorridere.


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora quando ho troncato ero sicuro che sarebbe andata meglio.
> Perchè io arrivo a troncare quando proprio non ne posso più e sto sbarellando.
> Io penso che il rubino che ho preso sul mio post sia ingiusto, comunque sia quello che mi fa decidere è quella cosa che ti dici, ma si tutto sommato meglio sta minestra che non saltare la finestra.
> Posso apparire rassegnato invece il mio atteggiamento è: non si può aver tutto dalla vita, stiamo bene attenti a non scambiare lucciole per lanterne, e men che meno stiamo attenti a non finire come le falene che vanno a sbattere sulla luce...
> ...


approfitto per spiegare meglio il mio post precedente
ricordi, conte, quando scrivevamo di voli nel vuoto e di paracaduti?
ho sempre pensato che ti saresti deciso a saltare la finestra solo se ti fossi assicurato un bel paracadute a proteggerti dall'impatto
c'è stato un periodo in cui, a leggerti, sembrava che lo avessi trovato 
ed eri tutto fuorché rassegnato

nemmeno ora ti leggo rassegnato
semmai ben corazzato
ma sereno

ti leggo sereno


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che ve bene oggi, domani può essere rivisto e revisionato alla luce di nuovi fatti ed esperienze.


e sai una cosa?
è istruttivo vedere come si evolvono le situazioni alla luce dei nuovi fatti e delle nuove esperienze


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> approfitto per spiegare meglio il mio post precedente
> ricordi, conte, quando scrivevamo di voli nel vuoto e di paracaduti?
> ho sempre pensato che ti saresti deciso a saltare la finestra solo se ti fossi assicurato un bel paracadute a proteggerti dall'impatto
> c'è stato un periodo in cui, a leggerti, sembrava che lo avessi trovato
> ...


Stavo facendo la più grande cagata della mia vita.
Il paracadute lo vedevo solo io.
Ringrazio pubblicamente tutte le persone che si sono prodigate per mostrarmi che non c'era nessun paracadute e che mi sarei schiantato inesorabilmente al suolo.
Si ora sono molto sereno e ho imparato finalmente con chi posso mettermi senza corazze.
GLi alberi hanno dato i frutti e con immensa gioia ho visto chi mi voleva veramente bene.
Poi se devo essere sincerissimo non voglio pensare a certe cose quando ho visto come è la vita di certe persone.
Mia moglie e il suo club da me battezzato " Le tumorate di dio", ad ogni riunione contano chi ce la sta facendo e chi purtroppo non ce l'ha fatta.
Non mi va di parlare di separazione sapendo che magari fra cinque anni, potrei non essere separato, ma vedovo.
Oppure potrei anche non esserci più io.

Chi vivrà vedrà.

Cioè a volte io vengo assalito da pensieri di calamità...
Che farò senza una madre per mia figlia?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e sai una cosa?
> è istruttivo vedere come si evolvono le situazioni alla luce dei nuovi fatti e delle nuove esperienze


Ho una fortuna dalla mia, nonostante, io, come uomo non sia stato scevro da colpi di testa, sbagli vari ecc..ecc..
Sono tordo ingenuo e lento.
Ma arrivo sempre prima o poi a stanare la natura ultima di una persona, ed è lì che io tiro il laccio.
Sono molto uomo fiammifero...
Mi freghi una volta sola.

Ho imparato a dubitare delle mie valutazioni e delle mie visioni.

Mi sento comunque una persona molto fortunata!


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stavo facendo la più grande cagata della mia vita.
> Il paracadute lo vedevo solo io.
> Ringrazio pubblicamente tutte le persone che si sono prodigate per mostrarmi che non c'era nessun paracadute e che mi sarei schiantato inesorabilmente al suolo.
> Si ora sono molto sereno e ho imparato finalmente con chi posso mettermi senza corazze.
> ...


mamma mia conte...alla faccia dell'ottimismo, dai


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stavo facendo la più grande cagata della mia vita.
> Il paracadute lo vedevo solo io.
> Ringrazio pubblicamente tutte le persone che si sono prodigate per mostrarmi che non c'era nessun paracadute e che mi sarei schiantato inesorabilmente al suolo.
> Si ora sono molto sereno e ho imparato finalmente con chi posso mettermi senza corazze.
> ...


chi non viene mai assalito da pensieri di di calamità?
soprattutto dopo un'esperienza del genere?

poi si usa sempre dire che ciò che non ti uccide ti fortifica

comunque hai cambiato anche il tono e il modo di esprimerti, sai?
sei più riflessivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie e il suo club da me battezzato " Le tumorate di dio", ad ogni riunione contano chi ce la sta facendo e chi purtroppo non ce l'ha fatta.
> Non mi va di parlare di separazione sapendo che magari fra cinque anni, potrei non essere separato, ma vedovo.
> Oppure potrei anche non esserci più io.
> 
> ...


sì... certe cose ti rimettono tutto in un'altra prospettiva. Ma questo tuo pensiero mi dà la misura di quanto, seppure in modo diverso da come lo vivo io, sia forte il tuo legame con tua moglie. Tu hai una paura fottuta di perderla... e allora perchè ti dovresti separare?


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... certe cose ti rimettono tutto in un'altra prospettiva. Ma questo tuo pensiero mi dà la misura di quanto, seppure in modo diverso da come lo vivo io, sia forte il tuo legame con tua moglie. Tu hai una paura fottuta di perderla... e allora perchè ti dovresti separare?


Sbri,
però così intacchi la sua corazza...






P.S. meno male che sei arrivata tu...io ero rimasta un po' senza parole.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... certe cose ti rimettono tutto in un'altra prospettiva. Ma questo tuo pensiero mi dà la misura di quanto, seppure in modo diverso da come lo vivo io, sia forte il tuo legame con tua moglie. Tu hai una paura fottuta di perderla... e allora perchè ti dovresti separare?


Ma infatti! 

Ne approfitto per specificare che, anche se il sistema di automoderazione consente di rimanere anonimi, quando rubino lo dichiaro pubblicamente, e non sono stata io a disapprovare il post del conte


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti!
> 
> Ne approfitto per specificare che, anche se il sistema di automoderazione consente di rimanere anonimi, quando rubino lo dichiaro pubblicamente, e non sono stata io a disapprovare il post del conte


Lo immagino eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia conte...alla faccia dell'ottimismo, dai


Allora ti spiego come gira..
Gira così io torno a casa e vedo sul leggio dellìorgano di casa...
un referto medico...
E ti dici
anche stavolta è andata bene...
E leggi tutti quei NON...lesioni...NON tessuti di formazione atipica...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E ti dici...
Lei si ora ha un compagno che non l'abbandona...
E loro sanno che ad ogni giro c'è quella che al posto dei non...trova altre cose...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sbri,
> però così intacchi la sua corazza...
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che il Conte me lo possa concedere. Sa che io non approfitto mai delle vulnerabilità degli altri.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ti spiego come gira..
> Gira così io torno a casa e vedo sul leggio dellìorgano di casa...
> un referto medico...
> E ti dici
> ...


immagino, conte.ne sappiamo tutti qualcosa,milioni di altri NON


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che il Conte me lo possa concedere. Sa che io non approfitto mai delle vulnerabilità degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che il Conte me lo possa concedere. Sa che io non approfitto mai delle vulnerabilità degli altri.


La mia corazza è fatta come le cipolle...ne hai da scartare prima di arrivare al dunque eh?
Però non so come il ciccio salta fuori subito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tranqui...sbriciola...andiamo a vendemmiare con Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia corazza è fatta come le cipolle...ne hai da scartare prima di arrivare al dunque eh?
> Però non so come il ciccio salta fuori subito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tranqui...sbriciola...andiamo a vendemmiare con Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


tardi amico mio..con il troppo caldo l'hanno fatta di notte,in agosto..non so che verra'fuori..in compenso ho imbottigliato un ottimo pinot veneto...ma tu parlavi di ''altra''vendemmia vero??...sgrappoliamo Sbri??


----------



## Arianna (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia corazza è fatta come le cipolle...ne hai da scartare prima di arrivare al dunque eh?
> Però non so come il ciccio salta fuori subito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tranqui...sbriciola...andiamo a vendemmiare con Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


appunto  :yes: :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tardi amico mio..con il troppo caldo l'hanno fatta di notte,in agosto..non so che verra'fuori..in compenso ho imbottigliato un ottimo pinot veneto...ma tu parlavi di ''altra''vendemmia vero??...sgrappoliamo Sbri??


Capitiamo lì e le diciamo...ciao siamo Lothy e Pincy...ora vieni con noi bellezza...no?
E giù di maxim no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tardi amico mio..con il troppo caldo l'hanno fatta di notte,in agosto..non so che verra'fuori..in compenso ho imbottigliato un ottimo pinot veneto...ma tu parlavi di ''altra''vendemmia vero??...sgrappoliamo Sbri??


ciao micione in incognito... Ma no, che vuoi sgrappolare... sono troppo vecchia per te:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

quanti anni hai?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao micione in incognito... Ma no, che vuoi sgrappolare... sono troppo vecchia per te:mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao micione in incognito... Ma no, che vuoi sgrappolare... sono troppo vecchia per te:mrgreen:


ora ti diranno che nella botte vecchia sta il buon vino


----------



## elena_ (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?


che indiscrezione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?


dipende dal momento:mrgreen: stamattina 75, adesso... 23


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao micione in incognito... Ma no, che vuoi sgrappolare... sono troppo vecchia per te:mrgreen:


prendiamo anche Arianna visto l'avatar....

figurati..ne caccio una che ne ha 3 in piu'di me..vieni vieni bellezza


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dipende dal momento:mrgreen: stamattina 75, adesso... 23


possibile che sia l'unica a dichiarare la mia età?
ok


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che sia l'unica a dichiarare la mia età?
> ok


io 30 tra qualche giorno :mrgreen:


----------



## (Arianna) (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prendiamo anche Arianna visto l'avatar....
> 
> figurati..ne caccio una che ne ha 3 in piu'di me..vieni vieni bellezza


facciamo un baccanale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che sia l'unica a dichiarare la mia età?
> ok


no... non sei l'unica... ma l'ho già scritto due volte... richiedermelo mi sembra crudele:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

(Arianna) ha detto:


> facciamo un baccanale?


perchè ospite? ti hanno silurata?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io 30 tra qualche giorno :mrgreen:


ti piace vincere facile


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io 30 tra qualche giorno :mrgreen:


'starda:incazzato:
...
...
















:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

scusami...non l'ho letto .però ad occhio e croce non dovresti essere lontana dai miei





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... non sei l'unica... ma l'ho già scritto due volte... richiedermelo mi sembra crudele:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2012)

(Arianna) ha detto:


> facciamo un baccanale?


 certo un bacc anale....mica male come idea Ari..sta giusto pensando che io e il Conte potremmo..ahahahhahh....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo un bacc anale....mica male come idea Ari..sta giusto pensando che io e il Conte potremmo..ahahahhahh....


esci dalla cantina! a forza di travasare... ti sei invornito!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti piace vincere facile





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'starda:incazzato:
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## (Arianna) (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ospite? ti hanno silurata?


no

è che se mi presento come elena_ non so se il micione mi riconosce 





















forse sto facendo una gran confusione


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusami...non l'ho letto .però ad occhio e croce non dovresti essere lontana dai miei


no no... poco meno infatti


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti!
> 
> Ne approfitto per specificare che, anche se il sistema di automoderazione consente di rimanere anonimi, quando rubino lo dichiaro pubblicamente, e non sono stata io a disapprovare il post del conte


Nemmeno io.

Ma solo perchè lo avevo rubinato nei giorni scorsi


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... poco *meno* infatti


:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:


non mi fare così... differenza insignificante


----------



## (Arianna) (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo un bacc anale....mica male come idea Ari..sta giusto pensando che io e il Conte potremmo..ahahahhahh....


ma io mi riferivo a Bacco e Arianna...
vabbè...con te non c'è speranza









però era una battuta prevedibile 
dai


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... certe cose ti rimettono tutto in un'altra prospettiva. Ma questo tuo pensiero mi dà la misura di quanto, seppure in modo diverso da come lo vivo io, sia forte il tuo legame con tua moglie. Tu hai una paura fottuta di perderla... e allora perchè ti dovresti separare?



Sai, la gente è strana prima si odia e poi si ama
cambia idea improvvisamente, prima la verità poi mentirà lui
senza serietà, come fosse niente
sai la gente è matta forse è troppo insoddisfatta
segue il mondo ciecamente
quando la moda cambia, lei pure cambia
continuamente e scioccamente.:blank:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che sia l'unica a dichiarare la mia età?
> ok



Io 34 tra un paio di mesi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io 34 tra un paio di mesi..


lo sapevo io che eri gggggiovane. Ma ti sei sposata giovanissima davvero!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sapevo io che eri gggggiovane. Ma ti sei sposata giovanissima davvero!



Ad agosto sono stati 24anni da quando stiamo insieme ..
tra qualche giorno sono 15di matrimonio ...
(la mia età comunque è una bugia ma non dirlo a nessuno ..)


----------

